# Lets Have Some G-Shock Love



## levon2807

G-Shock watches are often given a bad press but so many of us own them! From Rollie customers to Alpha wearers, nearly everyone has a G-Shock in their collection...so lets see yours 

Just been down the beach with my Gulfman...




























Oh and feel free to comment on my G


----------



## Kutusov

I like that! Unfortunately I don't own a single G... :crybaby: :bangin:

Saw a stealth Rescue the other day and loved it! Let's see if anyone has one of those


----------



## Walnuts

Taken just a few minutes ago


----------



## Openended

Same one as yours! I love it







. It goes with me everywhere, sea, mountains, on the urban streetz (innit like, blud (lol)). Feels very solid for a resin sports watch! :man_in_love:


----------



## levon2807

Kutusov said:


> I like that! Unfortunately I don't own a single G... :crybaby: :bangin:
> 
> Saw a stealth Rescue the other day and loved it! Let's see if anyone has one of those


ha! I'm now watching a G-Shock Rescue on eBay...very nice, seems to be a mutated version on my Gulfman? Think I might be adding one to my collection in the future!


----------



## levon2807

Openended said:


> Same one as yours! I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It goes with me everywhere, sea, mountains, on the urban streetz (innit like, blud (lol)). Feels very solid for a resin sports watch! :man_in_love:


For me it also has the best (and most sensible) functions. I think the only other G I could justify beyond want would be a frogman...


----------



## HappyLad

Had this on my wrist, so went and took a new picture...

GW-6900 with adaptors for a Maratac strap.


----------



## MarkDavey

Love 'em! I've been wearing this, recently acquired from the Sales Forum, Lemon Jelly one today as it happens.....



















...but also have this yellow and black Frogman :grin:


----------



## levon2807

HappyLad said:


> Had this on my wrist, so went and took a new picture...
> 
> GW-6900 with adaptors for a Maratac strap.


That has a nice retro look...how old is it?


----------



## HappyLad

levon2807 said:


> That has a nice retro look...how old is it?


IIRC I got it about Nov last year.

Its still a current model I believe. The adapters to use the Maratac strap were bought off eBay.


----------



## levon2807

HappyLad said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has a nice retro look...how old is it?
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC I got it about Nov last year.
> 
> Its still a current model I believe. The adapters to use the Maratac strap were bought off eBay.
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure about the newer G's...a lot of them are going the digi-analogue route without a lot of success in the looks department


----------



## Fray Bentos

Let the mud flow...



















Cheers, Rich


----------



## levon2807

Fray Bentos said:


> Let the mud flow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Rich


Very nice Rich...quite the chunky bugger! As far as I understand, the Mudman is for real dirty environments and the Gulfman is for near the sea? Doesn't the Mudman has rubber button covers or is that just certain ones?


----------



## feenix

I don't think anyone will have forgotten, but just in-case I'm wrong, I've got this one;


----------



## Citiz

My Mudman, solid watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Ok...you knew this was coming! Here's my version of Happylads watch!










Love Mark's lemon jelly, BTW! :thumbup:

Cue response from Kutusov!


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> Cue response from Kutusov!


Cued!!! I'm decreting this as the official soundtrack of Roger's G :dance:






Peace!! :yu:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Kutusov....You got me!....man! :smoke: (Actually, I don't!)

I like the way just the numbers and letters light up on Fray's Mudman....never noticed that before.


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> Kutusov....You got me!....man! :smoke: (Actually, I don't!)
> 
> I like the way just the numbers and letters light up on Fray's Mudman....never noticed that before.


Aaaahhh, nevermind the :smoke: part... it's just about the Looo-ooo-ve!! :afro: Cheers!


----------



## sheepshearer

not really sure why i opened this thread.

i think i could make a nicer looking watch after 8 pints from Lego

but i do get it - whatever floats yer boat - i have a Seiko Monster after all


----------



## Kutusov

sheepshearer said:


> i have a Seiko Monster after all


Yeah mate, whatever floats your boat!!


----------



## Citiz

James has a lot of cool G Shocks, hope we get to see some in the the thred


----------



## Roger the Dodger

sheepshearer said:


> i have a Seiko Monster after all


Yeah...right.....


----------



## levon2807

Oooo Monster V Shock...the ultimate battle!? 

One revolutionised the affordable divers market to become one of Seikos best sellers while the other revolutionised digital watches bringing in a tough " tool" aspect and became Casios best seller...I'd say they're on par for credentials?

The only way to set them apart (bar popularity - which would be interesting) would be a damage resistance test


----------



## Citiz

levon2807 said:


> Oooo Monster V Shock...the ultimate battle!?
> 
> One revolutionised the affordable divers market to become one of Seikos best sellers while the other revolutionised digital watches bringing in a tough " tool" aspect and became Casios best seller...I'd say they're on par for credentials?
> 
> The only way to set them apart (bar popularity - which would be interesting) would be a damage resistance test


My 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## levon2807

I have to say, I think I prefer the Mudman! But then, me and my Monster didn't get on...


----------



## Citiz

levon2807 said:


> I have to say, I think I prefer the Mudman! But then, me and my Monster didn't get on...


The Mudman gets more wrist time, what happend with your monster? did you break it? that would take some going lol


----------



## levon2807

Citiz said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, I think I prefer the Mudman! But then, me and my Monster didn't get on...
> 
> 
> 
> The Mudman gets more wrist time, what happend with your monster? did you break it? that would take some going lol
Click to expand...

Lol indeed! No, it came on an awful yellow strap and I had a hard time replacing it (a lot of mishaps) so in the end I got fed up!

I'm interested in getting a black monster or maybe a special edition prince monster - complete with strap of course!


----------



## levon2807

Here's an awesome G video...






G-Shock tough test


----------



## Kutusov

levon2807 said:


> or maybe a special edition prince monster


Had to google that one, I've never seen one of those! I would love that watch without those crowns and crown guard and the compass... but the bezel and dial is just great!

Take a look in this link and where a guy talks about removing straps with a floss!! Seems like a great idea and maybe it helps you:

http://wismob.com/watchuseek/oldest415843/Changing_straps__-making_me_nervous


----------



## levon2807

Kutusov said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe a special edition prince monster
> 
> 
> 
> Had to google that one, I've never seen one of those! I would love that watch without those crowns and crown guard and the compass... but the bezel and dial is just great!
> 
> Take a look in this link and where a guy talks about removing straps with a floss!! Seems like a great idea and maybe it helps you:
> 
> http://wismob.com/watchuseek/oldest415843/Changing_straps__-making_me_nervous
Click to expand...

It wasn't so much the strap removal, more getting another that looked good...I should have just bought a monster bracelet I guess! - good idea with the floss though 

I was only put on to the monster prince when someone on here sold one similar. They're very nice but also pricey 

My want list keeps growing and growing...mudman next me thinks


----------



## Kutusov

levon2807 said:


> It wasn't so much the strap removal, more getting another that looked good...


I guess I'm pretty alone on this one but I think the Seiko rubber strap is one of the best choices for that watch. That or the mesh bracelets that cost an arm and a leg.

Oh, oh!! And those thick Maratac composite straps! Yeah, I would go for one of those!!


----------



## Guest

Matte black Mudman Waveceptor (Japan-only release) looks nice










(GW-9010MB-1JF)


----------



## zed4130

Kutusov said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't so much the strap removal, more getting another that looked good...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm pretty alone on this one but I think the Seiko rubber strap is one of the best choices for that watch. That or the mesh bracelets that cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Oh, oh!! And those thick Maratac composite straps! Yeah, I would go for one of those!!
Click to expand...

i like that strap :thumbsup: and ive no G's at the moment but use a casio diver for all things abusive :thumbsup:


----------



## Openended

I think it's a great looking watch. Suprise to me - I just checked because I thought it only had a 1 hour countdown timer, but it has 24 hour stopwatch and 24 hour timer (module 3088). BONUS!! I like this watch even more now!!

I definitely agree, the only G-Shock I'd have over this is the Frogman, but it could be too big for my wrist. I think the styling is similar (my favourite G-Shock style to be honest) and it's definitely a lot cheaper!! I'm quite happy to have this as my sole G-Shock. All in all a nice over all package, I really like the plain black colour, and I never worry about whacking it or water resistance which is great when I'm in worrying-mode!







The button and crystal protection is also very well designed.

Hope you enjoy yours as well!! :notworthy:



levon2807 said:


> Openended said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same one as yours! I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It goes with me everywhere, sea, mountains, on the urban streetz (innit like, blud (lol)). Feels very solid for a resin sports watch! :man_in_love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it also has the best (and most sensible) functions. I think the only other G I could justify beyond want would be a frogman...
Click to expand...


----------



## Openended

Great pictures as well by the way!!


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


>


That looks menacing!!! I'm almost expecting to see a Cylon eye on the top of the dial and a behavior like that robot with miniguns for arms from Robocop (ED 209, just googled it  )


----------



## levon2807

Openended said:


> I think it's a great looking watch. Suprise to me - I just checked because I thought it only had a 1 hour countdown timer, but it has 24 hour stopwatch and 24 hour timer (module 3088). BONUS!! I like this watch even more now!!
> 
> I definitely agree, the only G-Shock I'd have over this is the Frogman, but it could be too big for my wrist. I think the styling is similar (my favourite G-Shock style to be honest) and it's definitely a lot cheaper!! I'm quite happy to have this as my sole G-Shock. All in all a nice over all package, I really like the plain black colour, and I never worry about whacking it or water resistance which is great when I'm in worrying-mode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The button and crystal protection is also very well designed.
> 
> Hope you enjoy yours as well!! :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Openended said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same one as yours! I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It goes with me everywhere, sea, mountains, on the urban streetz (innit like, blud (lol)). Feels very solid for a resin sports watch! :man_in_love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it also has the best (and most sensible) functions. I think the only other G I could justify beyond want would be a frogman...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Mine sits in my waredrobe on top of a piece of pink granite I found down the beach lol, I think the other watches are getting jealous!

I did have a G-Shock Stargate which is massive. Problem was, it had very primative functions so I didn't see the point.

Mudman and Frogman are on my list...despite the massive choice of shocks they're the only two that jump out

Casio's new range just leaves me cold, they seem to think atomic clock = sales.


----------



## Kutusov

Can I post a G??? Can I??? Pretty please???....


----------



## levon2807

Stop posting your boyfriend's pic


----------



## Kutusov

levon2807 said:


> Stop posting your boyfriend's pic


Ooooh!!! That one was below the belt...


----------



## Citiz

Kutusov that photo is worse than my new shame watch photo :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Citiz said:


> Kutusov that photo is worse than my new shame watch photo :lol:


I know, I know!!! I just posted it so that you don't feel so bad about it!! :rofl: :blush2: :help:


----------



## Citiz

Kutusov said:


> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov that photo is worse than my new shame watch photo :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know!!! I just posted it so that you don't feel so bad about it!! :rofl: :blush2: :help:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Citiz said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov that photo is worse than my new shame watch photo :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know!!! I just posted it so that you don't feel so bad about it!! :rofl: :blush2: :help:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

I'll get yer coat! :bag:


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks menacing!!!
Click to expand...

Yeah, does kind of look as though it ought to come with a free combat knife or something.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I like that matt black Mudman that Om nom (Rob) posted.....looks like a 'stealth watch'...pretty cool...


----------



## Citiz

Roger the Dodger said:


> I like that matt black Mudman that Om nom (Rob) posted.....looks like a 'stealth watch'...pretty cool...


Agree, it looks cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> I like that matt black Mudman that Om nom (Rob) posted.....looks like a 'stealth watch'...pretty cool...


That IS a stealth watch, that's what the Casio fans call those black cases without painted lettering and negative dials. They are very cool!! If I ever get a G, I'll be getting one of those! This one, probably (sorry, no naked boy):


----------



## Citiz

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that matt black Mudman that Om nom (Rob) posted.....looks like a 'stealth watch'...pretty cool...
> 
> 
> 
> That IS a stealth watch, that's what the Casio fans call those black cases without painted lettering and negative dials. They are very cool!! If I ever get a G, I'll be getting one of those! This one, probably (sorry, no naked boy):
Click to expand...

That is a better photo kutusov 

I like the look of the stealth shocks, an other watch added to my very long list B)


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Do they do a yellow stealth? :bag: LOL!!!


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> Do they do a yellow stealth? :bag: LOL!!!


Yes Roger, it's a special Space-Marines issued edition for missions on planet Saturn :astro: ... those damn saturnite insurgents... :hunter:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I thought as much..... :acute:


----------



## Guest

Citiz said:


> I like the look of the stealth shocks


Found another nice pic... :naughty:


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


>


Just out of curisoity... what's the size on those watches? I'm guessing about 50mm?

I could google it but I'm feeling lazy...


----------



## Defender

Here are a couple of mine to be going on with:-



















Sorry about the T'mex Ironman, just slipped into the picture!

Best regards,

Defednder :astro.


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> Just out of curisoity... what's the size on those watches? I'm guessing about 50mm?
> 
> I could google it but I'm feeling lazy...


*Click *[B]here[/B]

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> *Click *[B]here[/B]
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *


 :rofl2: :thumbup: That was pretty cool!! I still had to click on link though... :beee:

... soooooo, 46mm?? They are not as massive as I though... I can easly get one of those on my wrist... Don't know if that's good or bad news :sweatdrop:


----------



## James

Someone mentioned my name.

I may or may not have these still or may or may not have duplicates


----------



## James




----------



## James

I can't find my master Blue pics so just posting a file pic for now and the extra bezel and strap set for it


----------



## Kutusov

Ok, we can close the thread now.... James covered them all...


----------



## James

No still looking for one the G2310 but i don't think I have a pic

nope all I could come up with was a wrist shot of this


----------



## Kutusov

Jebus!!... That's an awful lot of Gs! Got to say that now you made me interested in those froggies... Never really looked into them... I even liked those non-stealth ones you have there... in triplicate!!! :shocking:

...better not look at prices, who knows, I might be tempted... 

Ok, I looked... bloody expensive!!! Thats a relieve!...


----------



## Citiz

Kutusov said:


> Jebus!!... That's an awful lot of Gs! Got to say that now you made me interested in those froggies... Never really looked into them... I even liked those non-stealth ones you have there... in triplicate!!! :shocking:
> 
> ...better not look at prices, who knows, I might be tempted...
> 
> Ok, I looked... bloody expensive!!! Thats a relieve!...


Told you that James has loads of good G Shocks, I love the Frogman ones :thumbsup:

I only have the Mudman so far.


----------



## levon2807

Citiz said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jebus!!... That's an awful lot of Gs! Got to say that now you made me interested in those froggies... Never really looked into them... I even liked those non-stealth ones you have there... in triplicate!!! :shocking:
> 
> ...better not look at prices, who knows, I might be tempted...
> 
> Ok, I looked... bloody expensive!!! Thats a relieve!...
> 
> 
> 
> Told you that James has loads of good G Shocks, I love the Frogman ones :thumbsup:
> 
> I only have the Mudman so far.
Click to expand...

The Master Blue is very nice indeed but you're paying an extra Â£300 just for a colour change?


----------



## levon2807

Defender said:


> Here are a couple of mine to be going on with:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the T'mex Ironman, just slipped into the picture!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Defednder :astro.


I'm not sure about the new Casio digi-analogue revolution...although I do like your blue and yellow...do they look better on wrist than they do in pics? Are they easy enough to read?


----------



## Guest

I reckon this might be up James's street...

*Mastermind edition Frogman* (200 made)










...Currently up on a popular online auction site with a buy-it-now price of US $2,899.99.

:jawdrop:


----------



## Phillionaire

Levon - great pics opening post

Defender - I'm liking that yellow digi analogue g shock

And here's my contribution










Pretty basic one, not really my personal taste in watches but a bullet proof watch that takes a beating and comes back for more so it gets one of these :thumbsup:


----------



## Defender

levon2807 said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of mine to be going on with:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Defednder :astro.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the new Casio digi-analogue revolution...although I do like your blue and yellow...do they look better on wrist than they do in pics? Are they easy enough to read?
Click to expand...

Hi there,

Actually the second colour is more of a grey/green than blue, must be my photography!

I like the combination of hands and and digital, gives the best of both worlds realy?

It's a big watch!, wears quite nicely partly due to the light weight, yes I find them easy to read unless a hand is over part of the digital dispay :thumbsdown:.

I have another slightly different yellow one with gold highlights around the display windows, one grey one and two gaussman which are slightly different in minor details only.

I guess that makes me a bit biased as I'm a bit of a fan?

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Defender

Here are some of my more recent G-shocks:-




























That's about it other than variations on a theme or those others have already shown, eg. Mudman digitals.

Have fun!

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Thian

Just bought this NOS G from 1997 NOS Ltd....to celebrate the Triple Crown of Surfacing in Hawaii back then..


----------



## levon2807

Defender said:


> Here are some of my more recent G-shocks:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it other than variations on a theme or those others have already shown, eg. Mudman digitals.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Defender :astro:.


Hmmm I am warming to these slightly...silly question - do they tick?


----------



## shadowninja

There's far too much G Chic going on here. Why are all these supposedly rugged watches in pristine condition? My Baby G's seen more action. I've even got dress watches that have seen more action.

Anyway, here's my G and it's take quite a lot of abuse thanks to my climbing hobby.


----------



## Kutusov

shadowninja said:


> There's far too much G Chic going on here.


Oh, you'll love this one then 










James, you're missing on this one mate!


----------



## shadowninja

Christ on a bike riding through Bethlehem shouting, "OI, GIVE ME BACK MY DONKEY!"!!!

Then, again, depends on whether the owner ponces about in bars or solos up Everest.


----------



## Defender

levon2807 said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of my more recent G-shocks:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it other than variations on a theme or those others have already shown, eg. Mudman digitals.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Defender :astro:.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I am warming to these slightly...silly question - do they tick?
Click to expand...

Yes you can hear a tick from the second (GW-1100B) and third (GW-2000) ones !

Not as pronounced as a mechanical watch an quieter than some quartz, but yes they do tick.

The all black one (No.2) runs the 6 o'clock sub dial for seconds so does make as much noise as when using the main second hand for the chrono.

The GW-2000 (No2) uses the sweep second hand for both 'seconds' functions, it also has the avantage of being solar powered and snyconizes every 24hrs with the transmitted time signal from Anthorn so is spot on.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Guest

Thian said:


> Just bought this NOS G from 1997 NOS Ltd....to celebrate the Triple Crown of Surfacing in Hawaii back then..


Very nice. I much prefer that darker shade of blue for the watch body to the new "in your face" neon shades they're using these days.


----------



## Defender

shadowninja said:


> There's far too much G Chic going on here. Why are all these supposedly rugged watches in pristine condition? My Baby G's seen more action. I've even got dress watches that have seen more action.
> 
> Anyway, here's my G and it's take quite a lot of abuse thanks to my climbing hobby.


I think they take abuse/wear very well, all of mine get worn, they banged about a bit at work :hammer:, some have visible wear/damage, but not really where it shows!


----------



## Guest

Couple more drool-worthy pics...


----------



## AlexC1981

I have had one of these on my list for a long time, but other things keep cropping up.

Random photo that I found on the internet. A very nice one it is too. :thumbsup: to whoever the owner is.










:starwars:


----------



## Citiz

AlexC1981 said:


> I have had one of these on my list for a long time, but other things keep cropping up.
> 
> Random photo that I found on the internet. A very nice one it is too. :thumbsup: to whoever the owner is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :starwars:


Thats a very cool looking Mudman :notworthy:


----------



## Citiz

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Couple more drool-worthy pics...


Love the bottom Frogman, they are a bit more expensive than most or the other G Shock, but I will have to get one at some point


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Defender said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's far too much G Chic going on here. Why are all these supposedly rugged watches in pristine condition? My Baby G's seen more action. I've even got dress watches that have seen more action.
> 
> Anyway, here's my G and it's take quite a lot of abuse thanks to my climbing hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they take abuse/wear very well, all of mine get worn, they banged about a bit at work :hammer:, some have visible wear/damage, but not really where it shows!
Click to expand...

I'd post the pic of my 12 year old yellow G that I wear for work again, but I'm sure you're all sick of the sight of it by now....it's on plenty of other threads! :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'd post the pic of my 12 year old yellow G that I wear for work again, but I'm sure you're all sick of the sight of it by now....it's on plenty of other threads! :yes:


No we're not!!! And it now has an OST an all!!! Go ahead Roger!


----------



## levon2807

Citiz said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had one of these on my list for a long time, but other things keep cropping up.
> 
> Random photo that I found on the internet. A very nice one it is too. :thumbsup: to whoever the owner is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :starwars:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a very cool looking Mudman :notworthy:
Click to expand...

See, that looks awesome there especially with the hint of star wars but looking at it on eBay it doesn't compare to the black mudman - infact it looks a little boy bandish lol

Saw some polarising film on watchuseek earlier, just pop it over your screen for negative display! Only $6 a go too...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post the pic of my 12 year old yellow G that I wear for work again, but I'm sure you're all sick of the sight of it by now....it's on plenty of other threads! :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> No we're not!!! And it now has an OST an all!!! Go ahead Roger!
Click to expand...

OK, OK......just for you Kutusov :air_kiss:

12 year old daily beater.....still going strong. Is this one smashed up enough for you?...










What it looked like new....(this is a NOS one I got in Jersey 2 years ago)










Two old, one new.










I expect you've all seen these before, so blame Kutu.....he asked!!! ardon:


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> I expect you've all seen these before, so blame Kutu.....he asked!!! ardon:


Yes I did! And now the OST :afro:






Cheers Roger!!

PS: Yellow like cheese doesn't meam that Roger's watch is cheesy. Just yellow. Like cheese.. :victory:


----------



## Thian

Here is a G not often seen...a Baby G Frogman! still is 45mm wide, and SS case, not titanium. Found it here in Japan in a used store and grabbed it! I have owned many vintage Froggies back in 2004 but never found the Baby G Frogman version...


----------



## AlexC1981

levon2807 said:


> See, that looks awesome there especially with the hint of star wars but looking at it on eBay it doesn't compare to the black mudman - infact it looks a little boy bandish lol


More of a Darth Vader fan than Storm Trooper?


----------



## Guest

Thian said:


> Here is a G not often seen...a Baby G Frogman! still is 45mm wide, and SS case, not titanium. Found it here in Japan in a used store and grabbed it! I have owned many vintage Froggies back in 2004 but never found the Baby G Frogman version...


Wow! Great find!

As Baby-Gs are popular with the ladies though they should have called it the "Frogwoman".


----------



## levon2807

AlexC1981 said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, that looks awesome there especially with the hint of star wars but looking at it on eBay it doesn't compare to the black mudman - infact it looks a little boy bandish lol
> 
> 
> 
> More of a Darth Vader fan than Storm Trooper?
Click to expand...

Precisely  Nah, it's just that round here, anyone wearing a white/yellow/red watch is usually wearing one of those God awful fashion divers watches...then again, I'm guessing G-Shocks are seen as lowly to the Rolex/Breitling crowd?


----------



## Guest

sheepshearer said:


> i think i could make a nicer looking watch after 8 pints from Lego
> 
> but i do get it - whatever floats yer boat - i have a Seiko Monster after all


I used to feel just the same...

Not long after I spent nearly 300 pounds on a nice Seiko diver at the end of the 90s I saw quite a few people wearing G-Shocks, and I wondered why on Earth anyone would wear something that looked like a wrist-borne Tamagotchi on steroids.

However, over the years I've seen them on the wrists of lots of respectable people, and I've come to appreciate a 200M water-resistant watch which is also light and which also has something a touch stronger than spring bars holding it on to my wrist. After seeing G-Shocks worn by so many soldiers in the news, I started to actually find myself considering the idea of owning one.

OK Pro-Treks are great light outdoor use watches, but there's something about a G-Shock which just assures you that it's going to take care of itself and you can just get on with what you want to do. I have one on the way to me now in the post. Pics and review to come...


----------



## levon2807

Every watch maker invariably brings out 1 watch or series which blows the competition away or becomes a hugely followed "must have" ie the Rolex Sub, the Omega Speedmaster, the Seiko Divers (Monster, Tuna, Samurai) and the Casio G-Shock

if we're honest, Casio hadn't made a must have watch since the 70s and the rest of their collection is hardly note worthy but the G- Shock range is like their eureka moment. G's must make up a massive proportion of Casios watch profits with the F-w91 bringing up the rear.

In some ways I think a lot more nah sayers would buy Shocks if they didnt have Casio on the dial - Seiko G-Shock anyone? 

But then they'll always be those who see a watch in the analogue traditional sense with perhaps day/date or chrono functions and that's it...G-Shocks challenge that


----------



## Guest

levon2807 said:


> Seiko G-Shock anyone?












:to_become_senile:


----------



## Griff




----------



## AbingtonLad

Not a wrist shot I'm afraid, but this beauty is still being worn and going strong despite the abuse...


----------



## AbingtonLad

Ha! Famous last words... just noticed the left bar on the '4' is not working


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


>


 :shocking: :rofl:

Got to say that I liked it better like it was!!


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> Got to say that I liked it better like it was!!


Actually I agree with you, although what surprised me with the Rolex G-Shock (and Seiko G-Shock above) was that those dials didn't look absolutely ridiculous on those watches.

Actually the Seiko diver dial on the Frogman body reminded me a little bit of an 80s/90s Tag Heuer.


----------



## Guest

New mudman on Youtube in HD


----------



## Guest

Any G-Shock owners here wearing theirs with a NATO?

If so, I'd love some pointers: HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Lol, Bob Marley tribute G-Shock on evilbay right now (I kid you not!).


----------



## Guest

Latest arrival:










Thread with more pics and comments is here.


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Latest arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread with more pics and comments is here.


 :shocking: Yeah, that's the only G on my wishlist... Congrats Rob, nicest G around! That's a limited edition isn't it?


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> Congrats Rob, nicest G around! That's a limited edition isn't it?


Thanks brah! :thumbsup:

If it's a limited edition then I didn't know that. The ad didn't mention it. The seller told me that he had bought the strap from some website (which I can't remember now, but which didn't sell it any more when I went and looked).

So, I had assumed it was a normal edition with an after-market bracelet. If you've got any links to pages with info on (and hopefully pics of) the limited edition one you're thinking of, then I'd be most interested.


----------



## Kutusov

YHPM


----------



## Ryan1984

Citiz said:


> My Mudman, solid watch :thumbsup:


I'm really keen to add a G Shock to my collection but I'm unsure which one to get! Is the Mudman the way to go?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Ryan1984

I'm really keen to add a G shock to my collection, is the Mudman the way to go?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Guest

Depends on a few things Ryan.


What sort of stuff will you be asking it to do?
How big are your wrists?
Do you have a spending limit?
Will you consider buying used?
Do you have any early preferences based on looks or anything else? (I think you might have started to fall for the Mudman, but I'd encourage you to keep your options open till you've spent some time considering the above.

If you can answer some or all of those questions in this thread, then I am pretty confident about either myself or another user steering you in the best direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> YHPM


Thanks!!! I now see I got a real bargain!!! :cheers:


----------



## Defender

Ryan1984 said:


> I'm really keen to add a G shock to my collection, is the Mudman the way to go?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ryan


YES!

Here are my two:-










They're the cat pyjamas!

Show us what you end up getting?

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Guest

Mudman certainly has to be a strong contender for all round winner, in the most robustness for your money stakes.


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> That's a limited edition isn't it?


I've just found the limited edition one on ebay (item 320564131295 ...in Japan at a buy-it-now of over 400 quid!!! ).

It seems that the difference is that the limited edition model is multiband 6 instead of 5 (which won't affect me at all anyway), and it has a screw back case. You'd have to look damn closely at the face to know which was which though.


----------



## Ryan1984

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Depends on a few things Ryan.
> 
> 
> What sort of stuff will you be asking it to do?
> How big are your wrists?
> Do you have a spending limit?
> Will you consider buying used?
> Do you have any early preferences based on looks or anything else? (I think you might have started to fall for the Mudman, but I'd encourage you to keep your options open till you've spent some time considering the above.
> 
> If you can answer some or all of those questions in this thread, then I am pretty confident about either myself or another user steering you in the best direction. :thumbsup:


I've got pretty small wrists, and i just want something that can take a good hammering as i am into a variety of outdoor sports. I wouldn't be looking to spend anymore than Â£100. Any suggestions that meet this criteria?

Thanks

Ry


----------



## Guest

Pretty much any G-Shock then I'd say (except for a few limited edition ones that will be over budget).

A Mudman probably won't seem big on your wrist, but if it does then consider something like the 5600.


----------



## Ryan1984

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Pretty much any G-Shock then I'd say (except for a few limited edition ones that will be over budget).
> 
> A Mudman probably won't seem big on your wrist, but if it does then consider something like the 5600.


The Mudman is looking a good choice, thanks for the advice guys!

Ry


----------



## Ryan1984

Ryan1984 said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much any G-Shock then I'd say (except for a few limited edition ones that will be over budget).
> 
> A Mudman probably won't seem big on your wrist, but if it does then consider something like the 5600.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mudman is looking a good choice, thanks for the advice guys!
> 
> Ry
Click to expand...

I'm now torn between the 'Mudman' and 'Gulfman'! Advice desperately required.....

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## PaulT

Go for the Muddie - I :wub: mine!


----------



## Kutusov

Ryan1984 said:


> I'm now torn between the 'Mudman' and 'Gulfman'! Advice desperately required.....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ryan


I think it depends on which one you are talking about... I would much rather have this gulfman










over a lot of mudmans (mudmen? )


----------



## Ryan1984

Kutusov said:


> Ryan1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now torn between the 'Mudman' and 'Gulfman'! Advice desperately required.....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> I think it depends on which one you are talking about... I would much rather have this gulfman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over a lot of mudmans (mudmen? )
Click to expand...

Ahhh decisions decisions!!! I really need to choose!!!

Ryan


----------



## Kutusov

Ryan1984 said:


> Ahhh decisions decisions!!! I really need to choose!!!


If everything else fails... Eeny, meeny, miny, moe... :blink:


----------



## Guest

After agonising in a similar way about buying my first G-Shock I went for the *Mudman* because I felt the mud shell really distinguished it from the other models in the G-Shock range.

I think I'd only get a *Gulfman* if I was going to mainly use the watch in water. The strength of my steel back probably won't ever get really tested anyway, and so the titanium would only really be handy for its rust resistance.

In terms of looks, I'd say the *Gulfman* has more of a "sci-fi" feel to it, whereas the Mudman seems more "modern warefare". I imagine that most people will like the look of the *Gulfman* more, although I prefer the *Mudman*, which I think is a stronger candidate for future classic status.

One last thing: The strap is possibly more desirable on the Mudman, as it has a double row of holes.


----------



## Defender

I've just remembered that I saw a Mudman on sale at a local, well know high street jewellers last week, under Â£100, might still be on offer now?

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Guest

Defender said:


> I've just remembered that I saw a Mudman on sale at a local, well know high street jewellers last week, under Â£100, might still be on offer now?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Defender :astro:.


PM me if you want a link to a place that will do a brand new atomic Mudman delivered to your door for 90 quid. I would post the link here but I don't want to contravene forum rules.


----------



## Guest

Thian said:


>


You know, the longer I look at this the more I like it...


----------



## Ryan1984

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the longer I look at this the more I like it...
Click to expand...

Think i'm settled on the mudman gents, pictures to follow! all advice is much appreciated!

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Ryan1984

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just remembered that I saw a Mudman on sale at a local, well know high street jewellers last week, under Â£100, might still be on offer now?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Defender :astro:.
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if you want a link to a place that will do a brand new atomic Mudman delivered to your door for 90 quid. I would post the link here but I don't want to contravene forum rules.
Click to expand...

Hey that link would be great dude, although i can't seem to use the PM system!? Is this because I'm a new member or am i just being thick???

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Defender

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> PM me if you want a link to a place that will do a brand new atomic Mudman delivered to your door for 90 quid. I would post the link here but I don't want to contravene forum rules.


Thanks, I already have a G-9010, I actually prefer the G-9000, the display set up is better IMHO.










I do however like the Solar Tough fuctions on the G-9010 especially the time syncing signal.


----------



## Guest

Defender said:


> Thanks, I already have a G-9010


Yeah my message was aimed mainly at Ryan there, although I quoted you for context so in retrospect I can see how that was confusing.



Ryan1984 said:


> Hey that link would be great dude, although i can't seem to use the PM system!? Is this because I'm a new member or am i just being thick???


I think it's just because you're a new user.

Ryan, as I can not PM you, instead I will suggest that you go to ebay and search for item number 120595633727 ...then click in the "make an offer" box and stick in 90 quid. :wink2: I bought a Pro-Trek from that seller, and everything went well. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ryan1984

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I already have a G-9010
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my message was aimed mainly at Ryan there, although I quoted you for context so in retrospect I can see how that was confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that link would be great dude, although i can't seem to use the PM system!? Is this because I'm a new member or am i just being thick???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's just because you're a new user.
> 
> Ryan, as I can not PM you, instead I will suggest that you go to ebay and search for item number 120595633727 ...then click in the "make an offer" box and stick in 90 quid. :wink2: I bought a Pro-Trek from that seller, and everything went well. Hope that helps.
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thanks for the help dude! Payday tomorrow, so i shall be making my offer first thing in the morning!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Guest

Wicked. :thumbsup:

Let us know how it goes...

In the mean time, I thought I'd pop a pic here of a fairly rare G-Shock Frogman model with a mid-size case and the wording on the right hand side:










*DW-9900*

(Received as a gift this morning! Still over the moon about it!)


----------



## Jocke

feenix said:


> I don't think anyone will have forgotten, but just in-case I'm wrong, I've got this one;


that is accutally a pretty cool watch. Vert unique :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Jocke said:


> that is accutally a pretty cool watch. Vert unique :thumbsup:


Good one Jocke, no one had commented on that one yet. It's a pretty unique G!


----------



## Guest

Jocke said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone will have forgotten, but just in-case I'm wrong, I've got this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is accutally a pretty cool watch. Vert unique :thumbsup:
Click to expand...




Kutusov said:


> Good one Jocke, no one had commented on that one yet. It's a pretty unique G!


Yeah, that's definitely the most striking G-Shock I've ever seen.

Perfect for wearing to a rave I expect!


----------



## feenix

Kutusov said:


> Jocke said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is accutally a pretty cool watch. Vert unique :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Good one Jocke, no one had commented on that one yet. It's a pretty unique G!
Click to expand...

I'd simply put it down to the them all getting over the shock 

Seriously though, I think you'll either love it or hate. I wasn't sure when I first saw it, but its like nothing else in my collection, and everyone comments on it when its worn (my missus calls it my Lego watch)


----------



## Kutusov

feenix said:


> I'd simply put it down to the them all getting over the shock
> 
> Seriously though, I think you'll either love it or hate. I wasn't sure when I first saw it, but its like nothing else in my collection, and everyone comments on it when its worn (my missus calls it my Lego watch)


Lego watch is a brilliant name for it! I would probably never dare to put it on my wrist but I think it's a nice piece to have in a collection like a curiosity.


----------



## funtimefrankie

I think I've actually found a G-Shock I'd buy. Classic G011D-2B










Photo liberated from the web.

Frank


----------



## Ryan1984

Citiz said:


> My Mudman, solid watch :thumbsup:


After far too much deliberation I finally found the right G Shock. it's the same as this one in the picture and as i found it at a very reasonable price it is now in the post  Pictures to follow 

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## PaulT

Ryan1984 said:


> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mudman, solid watch :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After far too much deliberation I finally found the right G Shock. it's the same as this one in the picture and as i found it at a very reasonable price it is now in the post  Pictures to follow
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan
Click to expand...

Congrats! You'll :wub: your Muddie  Just start to give your fingers a work-out in anticipation - or prepare to boil!


----------



## Kutusov

PaulT said:


> Congrats! You'll :wub: your Muddie  Just start to give your fingers a work-out in anticipation - or prepare to boil!


I bet that if add potatoes and the right veggies you'll be getting a nice soup out of it!!  :bangin:


----------



## Guest

Ryan1984 said:


> After far too much deliberation I finally found the right G Shock. it's the same as this one in the picture and as i found it at a very reasonable price it is now in the post  Pictures to follow
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan


:victory:

I like the colour scheme you've gone for too. Since getting my froggie, I've noticed that actually a bit of colour on a watch can make it look nicer (although of course my matte black muddie comes into its element when I wear black clothes).

Just one thing to remember with the Mudman: When people tell you that you should take off the bezel and boil it (yes I said boil) they're not winding you up, and it really does help with reducing the stiffness of the buttons!


----------



## Guest

1983 G-Shock current bidding over 500 quid ...item 290460421837


----------



## C.W.

Such a great selection of G-Shocks! I have always wanted one so last year I bought one. Took me forever to pick it out. Settled on this one for the solar, the atomic and the analog. I gotta have my hands!


----------



## Ryan1984

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Ryan1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After far too much deliberation I finally found the right G Shock. it's the same as this one in the picture and as i found it at a very reasonable price it is now in the post  Pictures to follow
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> :victory:
> 
> I like the colour scheme you've gone for too. Since getting my froggie, I've noticed that actually a bit of colour on a watch can make it look nicer (although of course my matte black muddie comes into its element when I wear black clothes).
> 
> Just one thing to remember with the Mudman: When people tell you that you should take off the bezel and boil it (yes I said boil) they're not winding you up, and it really does help with reducing the stiffness of the buttons!
Click to expand...

My Mudman, just arrived today 

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## PaulT

Ryan1984 said:


> My Mudman, just arrived today
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan


Nice one! - May it provide you with many faultless years of service!  Nice colour btw...


----------



## Ryan1984

PaulT said:


> Ryan1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mudman, just arrived today
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! - May it provide you with many faultless years of service!  Nice colour btw...
Click to expand...

Cheers dude, this was my first effort at poor amateur photography 

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Guest

Looks superb. :thumbsup:


----------



## Defender

Ryan1984 said:


> After far too much deliberation I finally found the right G Shock. it's the same as this one in the picture and as i found it at a very reasonable price it is now in the post  Pictures to follow
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan


My Mudman, just arrived today 

Cheers

Ryan










Glad you've found the right one for you, I really like that colour combo :thumbsup:.

I don't think you'll be disappointed?

Just got another one myself!

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Ryan1984

Defender said:


> Ryan1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After far too much deliberation I finally found the right G Shock. it's the same as this one in the picture and as i found it at a very reasonable price it is now in the post  Pictures to follow
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> My Mudman, just arrived today
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you've found the right one for you, I really like that colour combo :thumbsup:.
> 
> I don't think you'll be disappointed?
> 
> Just got another one myself!
> 
> ATB,
> 
> Cheers gents, i'm very happy with it
> 
> Now what's all this i seem to be hearing about boiling the poor thing?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan
> 
> Defender :astro:.
Click to expand...


----------



## Defender

Just received this G-9000 Mudman variation, thought I'd treat myself for my birthday which is tomorrow







!










Thanks to Om_nom_nom_Watches! for the heads up on this one.

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Guest

Great stuff! So matey boy in Germany came through eh...

Looks like a nice piece. The colour suits it. Very glad it all went well. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime

Defender said:


> Just received this G-9000 Mudman variation, thought I'd treat myself for my birthday which is tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Om_nom_nom_Watches! for the heads up on this one.
> 
> ATB,
> 
> Defender :astro:.


ahh...the mudman......the most awesome of the g-shocks.....almost indestructable


----------



## Defender

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Great stuff! So matey boy in Germany came through eh...
> 
> Looks like a nice piece. The colour suits it. Very glad it all went well. :thumbsup:


Yes, I have to say the service was outstanding, price was good, very good on an unusual colour combo, all the corrispondance was in English and Germany, shipping was instant and only a couple of days to the UK, so everybodies happy







.

Looking forward to wearing it when I'm out and about tomorrow.

:cheers:,

Defender.


----------



## Defender

mrteatime said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received this G-9000 Mudman variation, thought I'd treat myself for my birthday which is tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Om_nom_nom_Watches! for the heads up on this one.
> 
> ATB,
> 
> Defender :astro:.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh...the mudman......the most awesome of the g-shocks.....almost indestructable
Click to expand...

I think it's my favorite G-Shock, but then I have enough of them!


----------



## Ormy

Are they as tough as they're made out to be? I'm after a watch I can wear at work that isn't going to get ruined!


----------



## Ryan1984

Can someone please tell me how i'm supposed to 'boil' my Mudman?

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## PaulT

THERES A TUTORIAL HERE


----------



## Guest

PaulT said:


> THERES A TUTORIAL HERE


Except don't needlessly remove your caseback like that guy did. :umnik2:


----------



## Ryan1984

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> PaulT said:
> 
> 
> 
> THERES A TUTORIAL HERE
> 
> 
> 
> Except don't needlessly remove your caseback like that guy did. :umnik2:
Click to expand...

Cheers gents, much appreciated 

Ryan


----------



## Guest

<3


----------



## SEIKO7A38

*Titanium* ?? :dontgetit:

Looks more like it's made of 90% plastic to my eyes. 

Sorry, that's probably ABS not Plastic.









And *Rust Resistant* ABS at that, too !! :rofl2:


----------



## Guest

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> *Titanium* ?? :dontgetit:
> 
> Looks more like it's made of 90% plastic to my eyes.


You can be forgiven for your ignorance.

Having seen a 'naked' one for sale on Ebay recently, I can say that the titanium body is actually quite substantial by itself.

Also, whatever the material used for the shell, about 12 years on it still looks perfect.

Basically, get that sand out your vagina. It's making you crabby. 



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Sorry, that's probably ABS not Plastic.


ABS IS a kind of plastic. Next time you deride a watch and laugh at its owner, at least try to get your facts straight. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Sincere apologies for the late-night partially pissed posting. :wine: I'd sunk one glass too many.









I did email one of the mods, this morning, asking him to delete my post - hopefully before you saw it.









Golden Rule #1 - if you dislike the OP's watch - Keep Schtum. :shutup:

And of course, I really should have written: 'Hi-Tech *RUST RESISTANT RESIN*'. :naughty:


----------



## Guest

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Sincere apologies for the late-night partially pissed posting. :wine: I'd sunk one glass too many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did email one of the mods, this morning, asking him to delete my post - hopefully before you saw it.


HA HA!










edit: no offense taken :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I'd sunk one glass too many.


That's the problem right there, see? It was only one too many! :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm

Sorry Paul, only just seen your email........ Not much point now is there....... h34r:


----------



## sarges

levon2807 said:


> G-Shock watches are often given a bad press


I like that watch, why they've been given bad press?


----------



## BondandBigM

sarges said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock watches are often given a bad press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that watch, why they've been given bad press?
Click to expand...

So do I know that it's mine

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Ormy said:


> Are they as tough as they're made out to be? I'm after a watch I can wear at work that isn't going to get ruined!


Job: Landscape gardener. Time on wrist: 12 years. Colour: Yeah...I know it's not everyones taste, but they do come in black. Condition: Beat up, but still going strong.

Hope this answers your question............'nuff said!


----------



## Guest

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Having seen a 'naked' one for sale on Ebay recently, I can say that the titanium body is actually quite substantial by itself.


For the record...










:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Just seen this new G-Shock weighs in at 155g. That must be one of the heaviest watches Casio have made I'd have thought...


----------



## Guest

Thian said:


>


OK, so today I caved in and bought one on e-bay.










I think it's the best women's watch Casio have ever made, and as soon as I meet the right girl I'll enjoy seeing it being worn. 

*applies squirt of aftershave*


----------



## gavinjayanand

I know this is a G-Shock lovefest, but I just HAVE to throw this DW-290 in!


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> I think it's the best women's watch Casio have ever made, and as soon as I meet the right girl I'll enjoy seeing it being worn.
> 
> *applies squirt of aftershave*


That can easly be a pick up line for you... "Say lass, do you like Casios? You do? Would love to see you wearing this one... and nothing else" :naughty:


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the best women's watch Casio have ever made, and as soon as I meet the right girl I'll enjoy seeing it being worn.
> 
> *applies squirt of aftershave*
> 
> 
> 
> That can easly be a pick up line for you... "Say lass, do you like Casios? You do? Would love to see you wearing this one... and nothing else" :naughty:
Click to expand...

Ahahahah! You are truly the king of cheese!!!


----------



## Guest

mrteatime said:


>


:shocking:


----------



## mrteatime

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shocking:
Click to expand...

that is most awesome


----------



## Kutusov

"Biggest G ever made" - is it?


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> "Biggest G ever made" - is it?
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TCuDZfcugBs


Interesting.

I can see how this is a logical move from Casio; reasserting its G-Shock brand as the big and chunky option in the digital market. Personally though I find the Mudman lets me have a slice of that pie without stepping over into the super-massive category, although maybe if I had bigger wrists I'd consider this new offering.

Oh, and I'd also have to be blind I think.

No, that's not to slag it off. I respect it as a product, and I'm sure the extra beefiness and use of gel etc affords it significant extra shock absorbency ...it's just to me it looks like a slightly smaller version of something a British Telecom engineer might use to test my phone line. :derisive:


----------



## Guest

Anyone want to guess at the final price for *260658830699*? :to_become_senile:


----------



## Kutusov

600/650... :to_become_senile:


----------



## mrteatime

ive got to say that i really like the size.....i agree that the mudman is about right, especially when worn with a rhino....but for those of us that are a little on the bigger size (im 6'2 and 16 stone) it wears around right on my manly wrists


----------



## Guest

To my mind, this is king of the huge G-Shocks right now:


----------



## mrteatime

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> To my mind, this is king of the huge G-Shocks right now:


yep....that is awesome...but for the gold i'd have one of those


----------



## Guest

I know what you mean.

Stealth black would be a gazillion times better.


----------



## mrteatime

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> Stealth black would be a gazillion times better.


gazillion....a word sadly under used


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> 600/650... :to_become_senile:


dollars or pounds?


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 600/650... :to_become_senile:
> 
> 
> 
> dollars or pounds?
Click to expand...

Dollars...


----------



## Guest

OK. I'm going to guess at 660.


----------



## Guest

ZOMG! It has passed 700 dollars ...still with four hours to go!!! 

FULL BRAZILIAN!!!


----------



## Stuart Davies

Everyday beater










Soon to be coming to a sales forum near you


----------



## Guest

OK this it getting silly...

item: 190441631714 :shocking:


----------



## Guest

mrteatime said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.
> 
> Stealth black would be a gazillion times better.
> 
> 
> 
> gazillion....a word sadly under used
Click to expand...

gibbous is the same


----------



## Guest

"RELEASED IN VERY LIMITED NUMBERS IN 2004 ALONG WITH THE EQUALLY RARE BRAZILIAN CAMOUFLAGE MODEL"

320590375793

Not convinced by the big sell. Bet it doesn't go for the same money as that Brazilian fetched the other day.


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Bet it doesn't go for the same money as that Brazilian fetched the other day.


How much was that BTW? I forgot to check the closing of that auction...


----------



## Guest

Just over 700 dollars. :crybaby:


----------



## tcj

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> "RELEASED IN VERY LIMITED NUMBERS IN 2004 ALONG WITH THE EQUALLY RARE BRAZILIAN CAMOUFLAGE MODEL"
> 
> 320590375793
> 
> Not convinced by the big sell. Bet it doesn't go for the same money as that Brazilian fetched the other day.


already watching it..cheers terry


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Just over 700 dollars. :crybaby:


Uhm... missed my guess for US$50... I was probably close to it's market price considering a margin for the last seconds bidding spree...


----------



## Guest

On a (somewhat) different note, I just thought I'd pop a quick pic in here of the current state of my G-Shock collection...










:to_become_senile:


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> On a (somewhat) different note, I just thought I'd pop a quick pic in here of the current state of my G-Shock collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :to_become_senile:


No :kewlpics: mate... :sadwalk:


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> No :kewlpics: mate... :sadwalk:


What, you mean I haven't included the latest WCCS one that you tipped me off about? ...That's still on its way through customs. :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> No :kewlpics: mate... :sadwalk:
> 
> 
> 
> What, you mean I haven't included the latest WCCS one that you tipped me off about? ...That's still on its way through customs. :wink2:
Click to expand...

No, it's not that  I don't see any picture... just a white square with the text "Image unavailable: code 010394"... :crybaby:


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> No, it's not that  I don't see any picture... just a white square with the text "Image unavailable: code 010394"... :crybaby:


Hmm, I just viewed the page in Google Chrome*, and it pulled up the picture just fine. Have you tried flushing your resolver cache in case you have a poisoned dns or something?

---

*by default I use Firefox


----------



## Kutusov

Nope, FF didn't do it also... maybe it's because I'm not in the UK or something... I also can't see some youtube videos that people post... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> Nope, FF didn't do it also... maybe it's because I'm not in the UK or something... I also can't see some youtube videos that people post... :thumbsdown:


Please link me to an image-hosting site that you know for a fact you can use. If you can, please make it one that does not require registration so I don't have to remember passwords to use it from different machines.

If you do so, then I'll make sure I use that site to host stuff in future.


----------



## Kutusov

Don't know any like like that... I always used imageshack with no problems whatsoever so I never felt the need to look for another... but you do need an acc and pw to use it..

Seriously, don't worry... I thought there might be a problem with your link or library, that's why I was telling that. But it's probably just my PC or location so there's not much you can do...

How many Gs were in the pic, btw?


----------



## Guest

Imageshack didn't require registration as it happens.  So here we go:


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Imageshack didn't require registration as it happens.  So here we go:


Ah, now I see it... it's definitive... I'm a left wing guy... 

Edit: And you know what? The more I look at them the more I like the regular 5600... the stealth one is really cool but I think I would live better with the other one...


----------



## tcj

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Imageshack didn't require registration as it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we go:


You will soon need a bigger box Rob or a new one to start filling.Gulfman would look nice in the middle of that lot.


----------



## Guest

I'm deliberately NOT buying a third box, because I know I'll only feel compelled to fill it. :lookaround:

The one in the picture that you quoted is soon going to see a changearound and be occupied with three jelly Gs and three jelly Swatches, while some of the other Gs get moved back to the main (10 slot) box.

I'll be picking up the full size WCCS jelly Frog later today, whence I'll try to take a pic and post 'a study in jelly' either in the main section or in the photography section.


----------



## Retronaut

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> On a (somewhat) different note, I just thought I'd pop a quick pic in here of the current state of my G-Shock collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :to_become_senile:


Excellent - glad to see I'm not the only guy on here with a Baby-G (I bought mine because it has an animated snowboarder / surfer on the LCD... :blush2: )watch!


----------



## Kutusov

Retronaut said:


> Excellent - glad to see I'm not the only guy on here with a Baby-G (I bought mine because it has an animated snowboarder / surfer on the LCD... :blush2: )watch!


If I remember correctly, Mel has one too... 

I have to post this again... :naughty:


----------



## BondandBigM

Half priced Mudman's at a well known jewellers, I almost bought one today

Having recently purchased a Gulfman it's my daily wearer these days but there are a couple of minor problems. I can't see what time it is (digits are to small) and it's useless in the dark, I have to fumble about with it to light it up and that's not good after a couple of Smirnoffs, other than that it's a great watch.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> Half priced Mudman's at a well known jewellers, I almost bought one today
> 
> Having recently purchased a Gulfman it's my daily wearer these days but there are a couple of minor problems. I can't see what time it is (digits are to small) and it's useless in the dark, I have to fumble about with it to light it up and that's not good after a couple of Smirnoffs, other than that it's a great watch.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Who cares about the time after a couple of Smirnoffs!!


----------



## BondandBigM

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half priced Mudman's at a well known jewellers, I almost bought one today
> 
> Having recently purchased a Gulfman it's my daily wearer these days but there are a couple of minor problems. I can't see what time it is (digits are to small) and it's useless in the dark, I have to fumble about with it to light it up and that's not good after a couple of Smirnoffs, other than that it's a great watch.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about the time after a couple of Smirnoffs!!
Click to expand...

As Big M said

"How much did you pay for that one"

"Forty quids"

"How much is one of those green Rolex's that you've got now ??"

"Nearly four thousand quids"

"And the forty quid one tells the same time" (eyes looking at the ceiling)

"Yes dear, probably better"

Women, so to the point. Don't you just hate having the obvious pointed out to you.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

You can always try my end-conversation line: "It's a men's thing... kinda like you girls with shoes"... and you usually get a cold stare after that that makes you hair stand on end...


----------



## Guest

Retronaut said:


> Excellent - glad to see I'm not the only guy on here with a Baby-G (I bought mine because it has an animated snowboarder / surfer on the LCD... :blush2: )watch!


Here's my girlfriend & I modelling the 'his & hers' Froggies.


----------



## Guest

Oh, and talking about your animated snowboarder, my girlfriend's has a rather cool animated shark chasing a swimmer, and then they turn around and the swimmer chases the shark back again. 

It happens every 30 seconds, and whenever you use the light.

Although mine also has the manta rays in the background with the light, it has no such animation.







...But it's swings and roundabouts, because I get the cool chromed W.C.C.S badge on the strap, which really makes that DW-9900 quite distinctive imo.


----------



## Sir Alan

I took a walk to the G Shock shop just off Brick Lane in London today.

Well worth the visit as they had loads of watches on display that you could touch, feel and generally size up and play with. I went with the intention of buying one but 45 mins of browsing later I had gravitated to the most expensive MT-G's (at Â£500)and decided that an impulse buy should be avoided.

The shop had a very good feel about it and the store manager was very pleasant and not at all pushy.

I can feel another trip there later this week looming (and probably a lunchtime curry to boot).

Mmmmmmmm. Curry + new watch :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Sir Alan said:


> I took a walk to the G Shock shop just off Brick Lane in London today.


Dude, that's freaky!!! The picture two posts up was taken in a bar ...IN BRICK LANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(in that American 50s style place the name of which escapes me for the moment ...it's near the turning to Buxton Street anyway)


----------



## Sir Alan

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Sir Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a walk to the G Shock shop just off Brick Lane in London today.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that's freaky!!! The picture two posts up was taken in a bar ...IN BRICK LANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (in that American 50s style place the name of which escapes me for the moment ...it's near the turning to Buxton Street anyway)
Click to expand...

It's a small world - both virtual and physical!!

I love coincidences and tend to take these as a sign that things are meant to be.

I've been 'researching' Casios for the last few days. Thought I was pretty clear about what I liked and what I was moving towards (the MTG range, possibly the Sky Cockpit Aviator range) but tonight I discovered the Oceanus range and the quest goes on ...................


----------



## Guest

Sir Alan said:


> I love coincidences and tend to take these as a sign that things are meant to be.


Defo going to check out that shop next time I'm anywhere near east London. It will be like ebay without the fakes! :clapping:


----------



## zed4130

Ive been pretty loyal to casio since around 1979, i got my first G-shock in 83 a dw5000 there worth a bomb now, i battered mine by 1990 ,

in in around 84 with my first DW5000










are baby G's a lot smaller, ?


----------



## Guest

zed4130 said:


> are baby G's a lot smaller, ?


See picture.


----------



## zed4130

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are baby G's a lot smaller, ?
> 
> 
> 
> See picture.
Click to expand...

so a yes then  i would need to try one on i think i have a 8inch wrist so might be a bit small,


----------



## Kutusov

zed4130 said:


> I


Zed, mate, sorry to tell you this... but you look like Ronaldo on that photo...


----------



## apr-82




----------



## zed4130

Kutusov said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zed, mate, sorry to tell you this... but you look like Ronaldo on that photo...
Click to expand...

lol io know what you mean mate, i think i was trying for a miami vice look with that top, plus i think i had white canvas slip on shoes


----------



## Guest

apr-82 said:


> [image]


I'd say that's possibly the most practical and elegant G-Shock available at present.

Your post made me put mine on again.


----------



## apr-82

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> apr-82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [image]
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that's possibly the most practical and elegant G-Shock available at present.
> 
> Your post made me put mine on again.
Click to expand...

I noticed you had one from an earlier post! I really like it, perhaps one of the more understated g's!


----------



## zed4130

two of my most used G's. the DW-003 tough label i wear most days at the moment, and the G-2900 is my cycling watch, im going to get a DW-5600eg with some of my 40th money


----------



## brokenbox

White numbering on a black background is something I'm very keen on. Just seems to work with darker watches black/military green etc


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Roger the Dodger said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Please post more yellow G-Shock pics Roger!
> 
> 
> 
> OK...just for you, Rob....the yellow version of Feenix's multi coloured G Shock (pic credit to Kutusov who sent it to me in a PM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA-110A-9ER Hyper colour Limited edition.
> 
> It also has a negative digi display...PM me for link with more pics.
Click to expand...

(Thought I better post this up here as it was a bit off topic down in the playground.)


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> (Thought I better post this up here as it was a bit off topic down in the playground.)


Don't know, the playground might just be the right ground for it :to_become_senile:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Yeah....I think you could right, actually..but Rob wanted more yellow pics........ B)


----------



## Kutusov

Rob is a man in :man_in_love: ... traded us for his new GF 

Rob, where you at mate??


----------



## Roger the Dodger

He's too busy with the new squeeze to be interested in us now, Kutusov....have you given her one the ladies Reactor as well as the Baby G, Rob.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys! It's ever so heartening to be missed. :man_in_love:

Your diagnosis is basically correct ...although it's been work as well as my sweetheart which has kept me pretty occupied.

Haven't given her the Baby-G Frog, although she can wear it whenever she wants. In fact though she seems to have taken to the Reactor Fallout, which suits her better than I thought it would. I had been worried that it might be too strong-looking for a girl, but it turns out that the small size of the lady's version thoroughly feminises it, so in the end it looks just great on her. 

The yellow Feenix is something that you'd have to have some style-confidence to carry off, but it's certainly eye-catching. I think it would come into its own on VERY sunny days, when suddenly everyone else's watches would look dull by comparison.


----------



## Davey P

Might as well add my G-Shocks on here. First two were bought brand new in the past year, and the third is an oldie which was bought a while ago as part of a joblot of mixed watches and will NEVER be sold


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Aaah...you're back, Rob! Have you come down off cloud nine yet? Well...c'mon we're waiting to see some pics of the lovely lady who's dragged you away from the forum! (We need to make sure she's suitable for you...that's what mates are for! :thumbup: ) We've only seen a hand so far.....


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Davey P said:


> ...and the third is an oldie which was bought a while ago as part of a joblot of mixed watches and will NEVER be sold


 

Mine says hello (12 years old, and worn every day)










And a NOS one (now a collectors item!)










How long will it take Kutusov to reply!!!! :clapping:


----------



## Guest

Roger the Dodger said:


> Aaah...you're back, Rob! Have you come down off cloud nine yet? Well...c'mon we're waiting to see some pics of the lovely lady who's dragged you away from the forum! (We need to make sure she's suitable for you...that's what mates are for! :thumbup: ) We've only seen a hand so far.....


Thank you for your interest, but I think it would be a little undignified to parade her around among the watches.


----------



## zed4130

Mine says hello (12 years old, and worn every day)










now that is what a Gshock should look like :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> How long will it take Kutusov to reply!!!! :clapping:


What was that?... It's very hard to hear on this side of the Channel tonight... 

...and Rob, go ahead, post a pic, your watches won't mind :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I promise I'll post some of the wedding pics. 

...now please, stick to watch talk. I'm starting to feel like










:help:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> ...now please, stick to watch talk. I'm starting to feel like


OOOOOOOOOOOOH!


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOH!


 :rofl2: :duh:


----------



## Guest

No no no no... Tweek is stressed, not uppity.

Thus, the handbags video did not apply (however it may now apply since I've taken it upon myself to claim knowledge of its non-applicability in a contrary and uncompromising manner).


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> ......(however it may now apply since I've taken it upon myself to claim knowledge of its non-applicability in a contrary and uncompromising manner).


Hmmmmm....Mr Logic from Viz springs immediately to mind...............

Only joking, Rob.....I'll let it go now...just pleased for you that you've found a nice GF...have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

...and if you need money for the wedding or diapers for the kids, you know I'll take that Reactor from you :hypocrite:


----------



## Guest

Lol, "from my cold dead hands".


----------



## Davey P

Roger the Dodger said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the third is an oldie which was bought a while ago as part of a joblot of mixed watches and will NEVER be sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine says hello (12 years old, and worn every day)
Click to expand...

Blimey, looks like that G-Shock has seen some action!


----------



## Guest

I wonder if I'd get more money for a watch on ebay if I said that I'd worn it while killing a man in overseas combat.

If asked for proof, I could just say that it would be breach of the official secrets act or something.


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> I wonder if I'd get more money for a watch on ebay if I said that I'd worn it while killing a man in overseas combat.
> 
> If asked for proof, I could just say that it would be breach of the official secrets act or something.


Plenty of nuts around, so I think yes, you would definitely get more money for it! You'll have to say you are a Royal Marine or an SAS though... You can also rub it under your arm pits after a workout just so the buyer knows the watch comes from a real man!!!


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I'd get more money for a watch on ebay if I said that I'd worn it while killing a man in overseas combat.
> 
> If asked for proof, I could just say that it would be breach of the official secrets act or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of nuts around, so I think yes, you would definitely get more money for it! You'll have to say you are a Royal Marine or an SAS though... You can also rub it under your arm pits after a workout just so the buyer knows the watch comes from a real man!!!
Click to expand...

Yeah. Maybe blood stains would help too. :comando:

:victory:


----------



## zed4130

Ive got 2 more DW-003 on there way, G's are a cheap type of watch to collect and cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P

Amazon are selling G-shocks at great prices lately. Got an email from them with special offers this morning, and am very tempted with this bad boy:










Under 60 quid for a radio controlled, solar powered G-Shock? That's got to be a bargain!


----------



## zed4130

well one of three 003's this one just came through the door :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Davey P said:


> Amazon are selling G-shocks at great prices lately. Got an email from them with special offers this morning, and am very tempted with this bad boy:
> 
> Under 60 quid for a radio controlled, solar powered G-Shock? That's got to be a bargain!


There's a lot of big Casio sales going on... I've seen this week some nice Edifices for sale at half the price too. Maybe mew collection coming in?

Edit: Oh wait, I know!! It's the Economy that's all fucked up, so most people aren't buying stuff right now... :sadwalk:


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> edit: Oh wait, I know!! It's the Economy that's all fucked up, so most people aren't buying stuff right now... :sadwalk:


Anyone who wants to beat the recession by wise buying, here is an authentic vintage 5600C being sold on teh bay: Item number 280573642092

...I've met the guy selling it, and I will stake my reputation (stop that sarcastic thought right now!!!







) on him being legit. Basically, you're a bezel away from happiness if you get that for a low price. A feedback score of 18 is a bit low for a lot of buyers to want to risk it, but I've spoken to the chap in person, and he's a nice family man who isn't about to con anyone, so why not have a flutter if you're into vintage shockers...

Would go nicely with item: 190454485626

Can't imagine there will be piles of interest as the watch is not eye-catching at a cursory glance ...although someone who knows how to fit a bezel (and come on, that's about as easy as putting the lid back on the ketchup) will have no trouble getting a bargain.

Maybe stick in a lowish bid and see what happens.

A month or so ago I paid about 70 quid for my vintage 5600C, and I'm pleased as punch with it.


----------



## Kutusov

Not long ago I was tempted to get one of those new retro-look golden Casios just to take the piss 

...bloody bank hasn't sent me my new CC yet so I'm in a healthy period of no-buys. And the worst part is that's probably a good thing as Portugal is now in even worst shape than the Titanic after crashing with the iceberg... Starting last week, we had a MAJOR tax increase just so our retarded politicians can go on and throw money away and giving a helping hand to all their mates.

I'm seriously considering a new line of business, like some new Brigata Rossa or something... I'm sure I could buy a lot more watches with the revolutionary tax than with the money I'm bound to make the next few years...

Ok, rant over.


----------



## Guest

Been wearing my 5600C all day.

Totally love it.

The screwback case makes it sit a little higher on the wrist than the modern variants, which is sufficient to distinguish vintage from retro at a glance to those in the know. Got talking to a guy on the tube today about watches. He had a Mudman, and I mentioned the boiling-bezel tip. Then he noticed mine and asked me about it ...fatal mistake of course, as I didn't shut up for a good five minutes thereafter!


----------



## Kutusov

Yeah, it was on the news wasn't it? Some guy jumping of a moving train right in the middle of the London tube?


----------



## hippo

Better start adding mine in!!

First up is a lovely modern GW-6900










Then another modern one, this time a MIRO Gulfman










Now for a bit of vintage stuff!!

DW-5900 From 1992










The original Mudman DW-8400


----------



## hippo

Carrying on the vintage theme we have......

The original Riseman DW-9100 from about 1997










And a fav of mine, the DW-5300 (Mission Impossible I)










Off to take some more pics......back in a bit!!


----------



## hippo

Right, done some more pics!!

*My lightly customized G-7900A*

*
*










*The classic that is the DW-5600E*

*
*










*The lovely Riseman G-9200MS*

*
*










*A new Mudman GW-9010*

*
*










*And finally I think.......a VERY tired old DW-5300*

*
*


----------



## Davey P

Oooo, I like that customised G-7900A :thumbsup:

Just out of interest, which bits are customised, and did you do it yourself?

And is it for sale? :lol:


----------



## hippo

Davey P said:


> Oooo, I like that customised G-7900A :thumbsup:
> 
> Just out of interest, which bits are customised, and did you do it yourself?
> 
> And is it for sale? :lol:


Hi Davey,

It's got the bezel from a GW-7900, which has the metal corner star bolts, Also I've coloured the "G-SHOCK" the arrow on the bezel orange as well as the "G" on the light button, so it matches in with the orange eye on the dial.

Yeah I guess it could be for sale, I've got box, tin and papers for it, PM me if you're interested :grin:


----------



## Davey P

hippo said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo, I like that customised G-7900A :thumbsup:
> 
> Just out of interest, which bits are customised, and did you do it yourself?
> 
> And is it for sale? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Davey,
> 
> It's got the bezel from a GW-7900, which has the metal corner star bolts, Also I've coloured the "G-SHOCK" the arrow on the bezel orange as well as the "G" on the light button, so it matches in with the orange eye on the dial.
> 
> Yeah I guess it could be for sale, I've got box, tin and papers for it, PM me if you're interested :grin:
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## Guest

Item: 320605779295

Searched for "rare g-shock". Found that. ...Watched it go. :down:

One day I'll have one...

One day...


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Item: 320605779295
> 
> Searched for "rare g-shock". Found that. ...Watched it go. :down:
> 
> One day I'll have one...
> 
> One day...


The brazilian... 

I'm in the same boat as you, there's one watch that I'm watching everyday but the ******** bank hasn't sent me the damn card yet or it got lost in the mail. Custumer's help is a nightmare and nobody I talk to knows nothing about it. I'm going crazy here because that one isn't going to be there for sale much longer... If the watch is gone by the time I get the new card someone is going to die...

...maybe you'll want to lend me one of yours Gs then on the basis of your previous posts...


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> bank hasn't sent me the damn card yet or it got lost in the mail. Custumer's help is a nightmare and nobody I talk to knows nothing about it. I'm going crazy here because that one isn't going to be there for sale much longer... If the watch is gone by the time I get the new card someone is going to die...


Haven't you got online banking? ...If so, maybe it's worth messaging the seller and asking if he or she would consider accepting a transfer?


----------



## Kutusov

I do and I don't... I have asked for and lost so many passwords that I feel ashamed just of by thinking on asking for another one... They send them by mail like a pin number of a card and then you have I don't know how many days to activate it... well, I never do, I completely forget... :blush2: And I do need to know what happened to the CC... it's from a bank where I have no account on (long story, don't ask  )and there's a cost if I don't use it.

Still, that's a good idea, I'm so used to pay for everything online with a CC that I didn't even thought of that... :thumbsup:

Anyway... so I take it your're not interested in getting a G that has been in evolved in a killing?


----------



## Davey P

Well, after I posted a heads-up to you lot about Amazon selling the GW-6900-1ER for under 60 quid, guess what happened...:





































And the inevitable wrist shot:










:lol:


----------



## Guest

:kewlpics:

Packed with whole nuts and waveceptor goodness!!!

A stealthy hardy watch which will never drift out, and which will take as much more punishment than any sane person will ever meet out to it.

...A fitting addition both to this thread and to your wrist. :victory:


----------



## Davey P

Cheers Om_Nom, my pics don't do it justice though, it's much better looking in real life 

Been reading the instruction booklet this morning, this one will keep me busy for a while...


----------



## Guest

I think it's very cool the way it tells you which atomic station it used to receive its sync signal. ...None of my waveceptors do that.


----------



## Davey P

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> I think it's very cool the way it tells you which atomic station it used to receive its sync signal. ...None of my waveceptors do that.


Coolest feature I've found on it so far is the auto illumination... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Davey P said:


> Coolest feature I've found on it so far is the auto illumination... :lol:


That is REALLY handy though.

Also, if you're in a lounge bar and you flop down on a sofa and stretch out your arms and its a bit dark, you turn your wrist through 90 degrees and your watch lights up and people see you have a cool watch.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

For the life of me, I can't understand why you didn't go for the yellow one, Dave........










Edit...why does a big gap appear between the text and the pic...even though I only returned once???!!! It didn't used to do that before. :shocking:


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> Edit...why does a big gap appear between the text and the pic...even though I only returned once???!!! It didn't used to do that before. :shocking:


What big gap Roger?? See what a yellow G does to your mind? It's like LSD on a strap!!


----------



## escyman

I'll play. Heres my GW 6900 on a Bertucci Mil strap:-





































Great watch! Great strap! Great combo!


----------



## Thian

My vintage Stargate from 1997 is a keeper!


----------



## Davey P

Roger the Dodger said:


> For the life of me, I can't understand why you didn't go for the yellow one, Dave........


Ha ha, 2 reasons:

(1) I didn't see Amazon selling a yellow one for under 60 quid, and

(2) I've already got this one:


----------



## Kutusov

Davey P said:


>


  Roger should be happy seeing that one... You guys should make a "Yellow-G-only Xtmas dinner-drink-all-u-want party". I might buy one just for that!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Roger the Dodger said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the third is an oldie which was bought a while ago as part of a joblot of mixed watches and will NEVER be sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine says hello (12 years old, and worn every day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a NOS one (now a collectors item!)
Click to expand...

I think we've had this conversation before, Dave..........Ah! the joys of posting under the influence! :wine: Sorry!!


----------



## Guest

Roger the Dodger said:


> Ah! the joys of posting under the influence! :wine: Sorry!!


What seems to be the officer problem? :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! the joys of posting under the influence! :wine: Sorry!!
> 
> 
> 
> What seems to be the officer problem? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That is something you NEVER say to an officer! Reason? It will sound like: "Whaaaazzzeeeemsto-do-beeee-de- problmmmlmblem obbizerrr? Hic!". Best thing is to say the least you can and discreetly try to lean on the car while you say it


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Kutusov said:


> That is something you NEVER say to an officer! Reason? It will sound like: "Whaaaazzzeeeemsto-do-beeee-de- problmmmlmblem obbizerrr? Hic!". Best thing is to say the least you can and discreetly try to lean on the car while you say it


 fftopic2: OK.....so how do you do that Kutusov...How do you interpret, and come up with pretty (very) accurate translations of everything we post on here? I'm really impressed...I wish I could speak to you in Portugese, like you talk to me in English (Repect). Is 'Kutusov' your real name or a pseudonym, and I'd really like to be able to call you by your first name.....Obrigado!

Regards, Rog.


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> fftopic2: OK.....so how do you do that Kutusov...How do you interpret, and come up with pretty (very) accurate translations of everything we post on here? I'm really impressed...I wish I could speak to you in Portugese, like you talk to me in English (Repect). Is 'Kutusov' your real name or a pseudonym, and I'd really like to be able to call you by your first name.....Obrigado!
> 
> Regards, Rog.


Cheers Roger, thanks for that! Well, I studied English for many years in your very own British Council, with British teachers and all that. I also read almost only in English because there are a lot of books that don't get a Portuguese translation. On top of that, I also lived for a year over at Manchester and a couple of months over at Liverpool. I have a strong connection to the UK in many ways. For instance, I've been a member of the British Psychological Society for much longer than I've been a member of our national association. I only joined it because now it's mandatory.

Kutusov is my username only, my real name is Renato. Kutusov comes from my love for classic Russian literature and it's the name of the Russian general that fought Napoleon. Tolstoy dedicates a lot of pages to him on his "War and Peace" novel.

Well, now it's public!  A bit of a commitment to the RLT community since I don't even have a facebook page!


----------



## Guest

Have two, but pics of neither at the moment.

Just waiting for one like this to arrive off an Ebay auction...










and I have one of these...










which rarely gets worn, as the mode button doesn't work, so I have to take it to bits to change the time twice a year.

Wife has umpteen Baby Gs as well.


----------



## howie77

the only watch I ever seem to wear ..


----------



## Guest

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> What seems to be the officer problem? :thumbup:





Kutusov said:


> That is something you NEVER say to an officer! Reason? It will... [serious answer snipped]


Not a big South Park fan then? :derisive:

(it's what Stan's dad says when he gets pulled over while drunk







)


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Not a big South Park fan then? :derisive:
> 
> (it's what Stan's dad says when he gets pulled over while drunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


No, not a huge fan  I liked the one where Japanese people come storming in and butchering all the dolphins though. Great twist at the end.


----------



## Guest

And you've since noticed that the joke (weak as it is) is that the position of the words 'officer' and 'problem' were inverted ...right?

(sorry, I'm one of those guys who only stops flogging the dead horse when the whip breaks :crybaby


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> And you've since noticed that the joke (weak as it is) is that the position of the words 'officer' and 'problem' were inverted ...right?
> 
> (sorry, I'm one of those guys who only stops flogging the dead horse when the whip breaks :crybaby


 :rofl2: No, I hadn't noticed that!  So keep flogging that horse, the bugger is still twitching!  ~

...and...


----------



## jaslfc5

ive got to get me some g shocks ,always thought they were ugly things but recently ive been searching for the one. cant seem to find the one so ive settled on a few.

anyone have any good places to buy from or good sellers on ebay that i should check out.

i have a very early triple sensor that i will have to dig out im sure it could be collectable.


----------



## Davey P

jaslfc5 said:


> ive got to get me some g shocks ,always thought they were ugly things but recently ive been searching for the one. cant seem to find the one so ive settled on a few.
> 
> *anyone have any good places to buy from or good sellers on ebay that i should check out.*
> 
> i have a very early triple sensor that i will have to dig out im sure it could be collectable.


Check out Amazon mate, they often have some very tempting deals (as I found out a few weeks ago...)


----------



## Roger the Dodger

jaslfc5 said:


> ive got to get me some g shocks ,always thought they were ugly things but recently ive been searching for the one. cant seem to find the one so ive settled on a few.
> 
> anyone have any good places to buy from or good sellers on ebay that i should check out.
> 
> i have a very early triple sensor that i will have to dig out im sure it could be collectable.





Roger the Dodger said:


> I got my yellow one from The Watch Factory (Sorry, no link as it's not allowed, but google it) They did have some white ones when I bought mine a couple of weeks ago. If they've run out they'll probably get more soon (they did with the yellow ones) Best of all, they are under Â£100....I paid Â£90.....cheapest in UK I believe. :yes:


Try here, mate (The Watch Factory)...they're pretty good.


----------



## Kutusov

Davey P said:


> Check out Amazon mate, they often have some very tempting deals (as I found out a few weeks ago...)


Yeap, and don't stick to the UK one only... the French and German website have loads of sales too. They also have side by side prices with marketplace dealers, so you'll know who's making a better price.


----------



## Guest

jaslfc5 said:


> anyone have any good places to buy from


bloke in the pub is always a good bet

:naughty: &


----------



## Guest

So there I am, all happy and content that I'd finally kicked the watch-buying addiction habit, when my GF gets home and tells me that someone she works with can get 40% off any new G-Shock.

:crybaby:

...Still haven't given in though (haven't bought anything since the Brazilian Frog). :angel_not:


----------



## Davey P

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> So there I am, all happy and content that I'd finally kicked the watch-buying addiction habit, when my GF gets home and tells me that someone she works with can get 40% off any new G-Shock.
> 
> :crybaby:
> 
> ...Still haven't given in though (haven't bought anything since the Brazilian Frog). :angel_not:


Ooooer, decisions, decisions..... 

Just posted this pic of my latest one on another thread, but might as well add it here as well to spread the G-Shock love:










:thumbsup:


----------



## lordkensal

I was never a fan of the G-Shock, as I prefer an analogue display. But I notice that G-Shock do some fabulous analogue-digital watches (G-100). I ordered one from Amazon US (far cheaper than getting in UK even with import tax). I really like it. (I wear a TAG Monaco to work - but the G-Shock is perfect for weekends etc)

I have done a video and have some pictures that I will post later.

I read a blog that the G-Shock is the watch of choice for special ops and military types.


----------



## suggsy

Some great watches in this thread, I have 8 Gs in total and trying to thin the herd, here's one of them:


----------



## lordkensal

I like an analogue watch - so was never a great fan of the G-Shock. But then I discovered they did some analogue versions.

Here is video review of the G-Shock G100-1BV


----------



## Davey P

suggsy said:


> Some great watches in this thread, *I have 8 Gs in total and trying to thin the herd*, here's one of them:


I was happy to help mate, and look forward to receiving your Mudman soon... :lol:


----------



## suggsy

Davey P said:


> suggsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some great watches in this thread, *I have 8 Gs in total and trying to thin the herd*, here's one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy to help mate, and look forward to receiving your Mudman soon... :lol:
Click to expand...

All thanks to you Dave, top man you will love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P

Received this Mudman this morning from Wayne (Suggsy), and had a bit of a surprise - I didn't realise it was dark green! (looked black in the photo). Absolutely delighted with it though, in fact I am glad it's green because I haven't got any G-Shocks in that colour 

Needless to say, I will be wearing it for the rest of the day!










Thanks again mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## diddy

just added this GW 2500B to the stable(apologies for the blurry pic)


----------



## Dru

Been a while here is my new number


----------



## suggsy

Davey P said:


> Received this Mudman this morning from Wayne (Suggsy), and had a bit of a surprise - I didn't realise it was dark green! (looked black in the photo). Absolutely delighted with it though, in fact I am glad it's green because I haven't got any G-Shocks in that colour
> 
> Needless to say, I will be wearing it for the rest of the day!
> 
> Thanks again mate! :thumbsup:


No probs, glad you like it Dave.

It looks good on you thanks for the comments :thumbup:


----------



## grey

diddy said:


> just added this GW 2500B to the stable(apologies for the blurry pic)


Like the look of that! It comes about the nearest to what I'd really like in a G-shock.

Got a GW500U and an GW M5600 with the bracelet and a Casio Oceanus 'titanium-sapphire-solar-atomic-with-5-motors', and I love them all, but what I'd really, really like is an analogue, solar, atomic G-Shock with no subdials at all.

I think the digital readout is nice on yours, but why do they always need to fill up every available bloody corner with subdials?

Does what I want exist (edited bit - outside of a Ray Mears Citizen I suppose)?

Best regards

Graham


----------



## tixntox

I've never been a digital lover but I picked up a G shock (Mudman) on the sales forum recently and I have to say that it's very good. Comfortable, practical, accurate - what more do you want. ..............and the youngsters at work all want it!

Mike


----------



## jaslfc5

just got my hands on 2 gshocks that i really wanted and im very impressed .already looking for my next ones i got a feeling they will be bright ones.


----------



## Guest

jaslfc5 said:


>


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Not that I'd ever be seen dead wearing one myself, you understand :yucky: ....

But there's some photos of unusual Japanese Limited Edition G-Shocks in this recent article on GMT+9:

http://www.gmtplusnine.com/2010/11/26/around-japan-with-a-g-shock/ .... And another one, here: http://www.gmtplusnine.com/2010/10/06/yellow-g-shock-frogman-yellow-gf-8250-9jf/


----------



## whatmeworry




----------



## Guest

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> But there's some photos of unusual Japanese Limited Edition G-Shocks in this recent article on GMT+9:
> 
> http://www.gmtplusni...with-a-g-shock/


I liked










...having the words "jam home made" on it adds a nice little weird Japanese touch


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> ...having the words "jam home made" on it adds a nice little weird Japanese touch


LOL, exactly my thoughts, I was going to post something like that until I saw your last line...

What's that star/sun/bullet hole above the seconds?


----------



## suggsy

I've been wearing my GW 6600 today


----------



## Jonboy500

Hi All, I joined a couple of weeks ago but not had chance to post until now.

I have found my G getting a lot of wrist time during this cold spell, mainly as I figure if I slip over and break something, at least it wont be my watch! 

Its my first and only G.... so far! Very happy with it, although I havent had cause to put it through its paces yet. Having said that, I dropped it on the carpet the other day... Stood up to that very well, not a mark on it! :grin:


----------



## Davey P

Welcome to the forum Jonboy :thumbsup:

I'm up to 6 G-Shocks now (including 2 recently acquired from members on here) and one is the same as yours:


----------



## Guest

Spongebob Camopants...


----------



## Kutusov

Where are you Rob? That's too much camouflage, can't spot you!


----------



## jaslfc5

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Spongebob Camopants...


the pants make you look like a 15 yr old street urchin ,but the watch is top notch very jealous. id love one of those im struggling to find the brazillian camo ones any pointers where to look other than ebay?


----------



## Kutusov

jaslfc5 said:


> id love one of those im struggling to find the brazillian camo ones any pointers where to look other than ebay?


He's the expert on that but I think you are out of luck. Those were limited editions so nowadays you'll only find them on ebay...


----------



## Guest

jaslfc5 said:


> the pants make you look like a 15 yr old street urchin ,but the watch is top notch very jealous. id love one of those im struggling to find the brazillian camo ones any pointers where to look other than ebay?


hey thanks ...in my 30s I'm delighted still to look like a 15-yr-old anything! 

considering there were only 400 made, the brazilian froggies come up on ebay more often than you might expect. they tend to fetch over 450 pounds though, so get ready to dig deep...


----------



## jaslfc5

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pants make you look like a 15 yr old street urchin ,but the watch is top notch very jealous. id love one of those im struggling to find the brazillian camo ones any pointers where to look other than ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> hey thanks ...in my 30s I'm delighted still to look like a 15-yr-old anything!
> 
> considering there were only 400 made, the brazilian froggies come up on ebay more often than you might expect. they tend to fetch over 450 pounds though, so get ready to dig deep...
Click to expand...

cheers i saw one on wus a couple of weeks ago around that price and was hoping to find a cheaper one ,i have found a good place that sells the camo kit for frogmen though so all is not lost.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I bet you bought those very crisp and new looking strides to match the watch didn't you!!! :acute:

........just like I bought my yellow crocs to go with my yellow G :bag:










:lol: :lol: :lol: Fab watch BTW!


----------



## William_Wilson

I bought this DW-6900.










So now what do I do? :lol:

By the way, what are the round dials across the top for?

Later,

William


----------



## Guest

William_Wilson said:


> By the way, what are the round dials across the top for?


I think they indicate speed and direction for your remote control Aston Martin.

(The big button at the bottom is for firing the lazor.)


----------



## William_Wilson

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what are the round dials across the top for?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they indicate speed and direction for your remote control Aston Martin.
> 
> (The big button at the bottom is for firing the lazor.)
Click to expand...

Okay, the instruction boollet is the size of a postage stamp, so I haven't looked at it yet. 

I thought the bottom button was to summon G-Force. :tongue2:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Okay, the instruction boollet is the size of a postage stamp, so I haven't looked at it yet.
> 
> I thought the bottom button was to summon G-Force. :tongue2:


Mate... I shouldn't be the one explaining this to you... look at it... it's right between the lugs with a big G on it... it's obviously the G-Spot!!

(Man, my posts are getting worst and worst... I think I'm going to take a nap or no one is going to put up with me tonight...)


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the instruction boollet is the size of a postage stamp, so I haven't looked at it yet.
> 
> I thought the bottom button was to summon G-Force. :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate... I shouldn't be the one explaining this to you... look at it... it's right between the lugs with a big G on it... it's obviously the G-Spot!!
> 
> (Man, my posts are getting worst and worst... I think I'm going to take a nap or no one is going to put up with me tonight...)
Click to expand...

:lol:

So, it takes a lot of fiddling to get it to work?









Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> :lol:
> 
> So, it takes a lot of fiddling to get it to work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


At least it isn't hard to find on that one!! Some are smaller than your manual! 

BTW, is this any good? Costs less than 50 quid...


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> So, it takes a lot of fiddling to get it to work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> At least it isn't hard to find on that one!! Some are smaller than your manual!
> 
> BTW, is this any good? Costs less than 50 quid...
Click to expand...

It must be! It has more words and stuff on it then mine does.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> It must be! It has more words and stuff on it then mine does.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


LOL!... good point!!


----------



## Sir Alan

One more for the collection - the LAST before Xmas.










I've been hum'ing and ha'ing over this one for a while. I like white but I wasn't so sure about the plastic strap.

I tried one on last week and realised the strap is VERY comfortable. Ordered it online and it arrived 2 days later (superb service this close to Xmas).

Very nice. And the screen is much more legible than my other watch, the GW-M5600BC.


----------



## Guest

VERY nice. :thumbsup:

Been thinking for some time now about adding a white G to my collection.

Maybe next year if I can get out my overdraft first...


----------



## 86latour

Oh dear, another watch required for the collection! still never had one!

And the list continues....


----------



## Guest

jaslfc5 said:


> i have found a good place that sells the camo kit for frogmen though so all is not lost.


after seeing your post I googled that but couldn't find it for love nor money

am I bad at searching, or is it a bit tucked away somewhere? h34r:


----------



## Guest

OK, make sure that you're sitting down with a stiff drink before you take a look at the price of item 120664888122. :blink:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Sir Alan said:


> One more for the collection - the LAST before Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hum'ing and ha'ing over this one for a while. I like white but I wasn't so sure about the plastic strap.


Might go better with something in white (plastic) .... like this:










Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Guest

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> OK, make sure that you're sitting down with a stiff drink before you take a look at the price of item 120664888122. :blink:


*Stormtrooper sees price -->*



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


 Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## dann

Mine..big number for easy seeing in drilling rigs where i am working..

Buy this one because of digital,anti shock feature, water resistand, and easy handling..

in the field it was very useful

originally it is a surfing watch type..a lot of surfing feature..


----------



## Guest

Hi dann!

I'm afraid that your posted image isn't appearing as it should. Maybe you want to rehost it and try again?

Btw, the item to which I was referring in shocked tones was this...










...up on a popular auction site right now for (wait for it)...

US $12,550.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:jawdrop:

...Oh, hang on, it's ok though because you get a cushion with it.










:read:

[edit] "shocked tones" ...almost a pun! ardon:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

In this case, I think I'd rather have a Rolex GMT Pepsi for about half the dosh!

..........and I never thought I'd say that!..........


----------



## Davey P

Got this one from my lovely girlfriend for Christmas:










And the wrist shot:










Very nice to wear, quite large (as most G-Shocks are these days), but not massively heavy so very comfortable on the wrist.

Probably one of the most complicated watches I've ever known to set up the time/date etc, definitely not possible to do without the instruction manual, and even then it took a few reads to understand what was going on...


----------



## Damian

I have one G Shock with another being delivered by end of week. Will post photos of both together.


----------



## Damian

As promised.


----------



## jaslfc5

new one that i recieved last week and forgot to get it in this thread ,i am slacking a bit recently for that i am sorry.

orange gulfman, its very orange and in your face.and to tell you the truth i had Â£150 amazon vouchers for my birthday and it was the most lively amzon uk had to offer ,my next installment in the gshock addiction is so bright it will melt your eyes.


----------



## dave22

got really interested in the frogman while reading this thread, so i thought i`d check out some prices and found this. is it just me that thinks cash converters is trying to pass on a baddun http://www.cashconverters.co.uk/auction-item/348041/casio-g-shock-frogman-titanium-mens-watch....dave


----------



## Davey P

dave22 said:


> got really interested in the frogman while reading this thread, so i thought i`d check out some prices and found this. is it just me that thinks cash converters is trying to pass on a baddun http://www.cashconverters.co.uk/auction-item/348041/casio-g-shock-frogman-titanium-mens-watch....dave


Nope, it's not just you , that looks like a wrong 'un to me as well... :bag:


----------



## Guest

Yup. That's a lame wolf in slightly-less-than-sheep-like clothing.


----------



## Guest

Casio have reissued the DW-50o0 in Japan. New model has the desirable classic screwback case and overall classic looks, but with the addition of solar charging and six-band atomic clock reception. About 420 dollars from a well known online auction site. Been drooling over it today...


----------



## James

hmm crappy pic where is she


----------



## Guest

bump for love


----------



## royalwitcheese

Bought a Gulfman last week but it didn't have enough wrist presence for me - so off it went in favour of my new GD100 World Time. Not as good looking as the Gulman but a better choice for me.

Pics to come later.

David



levon2807 said:


> G-Shock watches are often given a bad press but so many of us own them! From Rollie customers to Alpha wearers, nearly everyone has a G-Shock in their collection...so lets see yours
> 
> Just been down the beach with my Gulfman...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and feel free to comment on my G


----------



## declanh

James said:


>


James, whats the model number of this first one?

am i right in saying this is an atomic one ?


----------



## Retronaut

declanh said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James, whats the model number of this first one?
> 
> am i right in saying this is an atomic one ?
Click to expand...

Think that is one that's on my wish list already :book: - model variation on one of these http://www.g-shock.c...GW-M5600BC-1ER/

Think the one shown is a GW-M5600-1ER - a very reasonable Â£70 on a certain site named after a really long river / the rain forest.....

Rich.

:cheers:


----------



## declanh

Retronaut said:


> declanh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James, whats the model number of this first one?
> 
> am i right in saying this is an atomic one ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think that is one that's on my wish list already :book: - model variation on one of these http://www.g-shock.c...GW-M5600BC-1ER/
> 
> Think the one shown is a GW-M5600-1ER - a very reasonable Â£70 on a certain site named after a really long river / the rain forest.....
> 
> Rich.
> 
> :cheers:
Click to expand...

thanks - added to my wish list....

i see its going for 85 quid on ebay - as often is the case ebay is not the cheapest.


----------



## Deco

My first G-Shock......










....I have a few more at this stage!


----------



## Kutusov

Deco said:


> My first G-Shock......


...and my favourite one of all the Gs!


----------



## sangman2000

I Have these two


----------



## deepreddave

Gonna have to get one as been thinking bout the 'go anywhere and still just work'ness of these and really admire it. Nice not to care too much when I'm clumsy with it too...


----------



## Guest

deepreddave said:


> Nice not to care too much when I'm clumsy with it too...


Yeah, that's where they really win out.

Normally there's a trade-off between how much you like your watch, and how much you can relax while wearing it. ...It's only since owning a G-Shock that I've realised how much background worry there is when you wear something that feels 'precious'. However, with my Japan-release all-black Mudman I feel as though I'm having my cake and eating it. It looks good and it's packed with functions, but at the same time I can slam it into a wall and neither me nor the watch are at all bothered.

:boxing:


----------



## jaslfc5

just keeping this thread alive .i went to try on a GX-56-1AER g shock today .just so you know its the red and black one and its the biggest one they make 54mm and i must have it .

does anyone understand amazons pricing policy ? the prices of watches change weekly its nuts .rant over.


----------



## grey

jaslfc5 said:


> just keeping this thread alive .i went to try on a GX-56-1AER g shock today .just so you know its the red and black one and its the biggest one they make 54mm and i must have it .
> 
> *does anyone understand amazons pricing policy* ? the prices of watches change weekly its nuts .rant over.


Re Amazon, know what you mean. Why not try Keith Rose at Tiktox for it? Great guy.

Graham


----------



## Deco

This today:










edit: wrong pic!


----------



## Moustachio

I just took delivery of this stealthy but massive beast










Great watches, even on my dinky wrists!


----------



## Deco

Moustachio said:


> I just took delivery of this stealthy but massive beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great watches, even on my dinky wrists!


In the flesh, these are shockingly large. For this reason I have not indulged as one would look ridiculous on my weedy wrist!


----------



## Moustachio

It looks a little ridiculous on my weedy wrists tbh, but then I look ridiculous anyway so I don't care...








:afro: :goof: unk:


----------



## Sir Alan

My Revman MR-G 1200T arrived today (via the bay)

It's in almost pristine condition, better than I was expecting even with the very good listing pics.

I've been pretty G-Shock focused of late - and I'm very pleased with all of them. The MR-G range are superb all round. I popped into the Brick Lane G store last week and they had a couple of new models in.

Pics to follow ......


----------



## Sir Alan

Sir Alan said:


> My Revman MR-G 1200T arrived today (via the bay)
> 
> It's in almost pristine condition, better than I was expecting even with the very good listing pics.
> 
> I've been pretty G-Shock focused of late - and I'm very pleased with all of them. The MR-G range are superb all round. I popped into the Brick Lane G store last week and they had a couple of new models in.
> 
> Pics to follow ......






























It wears very nicely. It's big and has presence, but not too heavy (as its titanium - though heavier than any of my other titanium watches).

It's coming to the beach this weekend.


----------



## Walnuts

Purchased this from Seiya the other day










Impressed with his service so far, 12 hours and 10 mins after I placed the order I had a tracking number sent to me, that's outstanding.

Will get some proper pics when it arrives.


----------



## Ryan1984

I've been into the whole watches 'thing' for about a year now, and in that time I've probably gone through about 25-30 different watches covering the majority of the usual brands.......

Recently I have found 'The Watch' for me and now probably the only watch I will ever wear 

So here it is, The Final Frogman 










In fact I love the Frogman so much I'm already looking for another one to add to my collection 

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Guest

Some REALLY nice shockers on this page!!!

...Had been checking out that carbon lovely myself before seeing it here. The Revman is just out of this world, and the froggie is an all-time classic.

Yum!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Just bought a GW-5000-1JF. Should be with me in a week or two. ...Pics to follow, of course.


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Just bought a GW-5000-1JF. Should be with me in a week or two. ...Pics to follow, of course.


"I'm perfectly happy with my collection and I won't be buying any more watches any time soon"... Yeah, right...


----------



## Guest

Oh come on, you're quoting me from last year, and it's the first watch I've bought this year! :dontgetit:


----------



## Deco

Walnuts said:


> Purchased this from Seiya the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressed with his service so far, 12 hours and 10 mins after I placed the order I had a tracking number sent to me, that's outstanding.
> 
> Will get some proper pics when it arrives.


I like it - carbon fibre strap especially....


----------



## Kutusov

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Oh come on, you're quoting me from last year, and it's the first watch I've bought this year! :dontgetit:


 You're right of course... all is forgiven  

And it appears you now have a new grail, isn't it? That Seiko Sportura?


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> And it appears you now have a new grail, isn't it? That Seiko Sportura?


Not really a new grail and I'll probably never actually buy one. Always sort of hankered after them though ever since I bought my ex an Arctura years ago (back when they were Hysek designed).

Up close they look even better than in the pictures.

Anyway, back on the subject of G-Shocks, I've just been having a good laugh at some fantastic Japanese translation on ebay.

Found this gem with item 320675374751

*â- Collaboration model with apparel brand to which street culture of the United States is pulled.*

*
*

*
â- The collaboration model with street brand "LRG" being supported by a young person*

*
from all over the U.S. based on the west coast.*

*
*

*
â- Coloring of white, turquoise contrast.*

*
Simple design from which logo of classics is printed in band.*

*
*

*
â- It enters the box where a hard case is just like to put 12-inch record,*

*
and DJ culture is expressed.*

^_^

...I mean I knew America had an obesity problem, but still I'd love to see the size of that 'young person from all over the west coast'! :lookaround:


----------



## Deco

grey said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just keeping this thread alive .i went to try on a GX-56-1AER g shock today .just so you know its the red and black one and its the biggest one they make 54mm and i must have it .
> 
> *does anyone understand amazons pricing policy* ? the prices of watches change weekly its nuts .rant over.
> 
> 
> 
> Re Amazon, know what you mean. Why not try Keith Rose at Tiktox for it? Great guy.
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Guest

OK, just realised that I'll never take better pics than the ones I already borrowed from some Japanese site, so I thought I'd just quote myself instead. 



Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


>


----------



## jaslfc5

i pondered over bying a few new g's recently but have to say i bottled it on buying a square one im going to have to psych myself up abit more until i get one of those.

so ive ordered something huge and yellow and its not a skip or a jcb.pics as soon as its delivered.


----------



## Guest

Just posted a guide to making your own urban camo DW-6900 if anyone's interested...

LINK


----------



## jasonseiko

my MTG-500 daily beater.

I've been wearing it for 11 years. kinda feel sad how it has got beaten up so badly.

just ordered a Seiko 5, probably my first automatic.


----------



## Jon Byrne

Nothing too exciting but my daily wear


----------



## jaslfc5

new to me today this beauty.i have the black one already and wanted another with this case as it is amazing to wear.the reason why ive bonded so well with g shocks is the fact that you can put one on on monday and friday realise **** ive had this on all week. i dont do that with any other watch apart from these g shocks.

my son reckons it looks like bumblebee off transformers and that sounds good to me.


----------



## Davey P

Oooer, I like that one - Any chance of letting me know where you got it? (Via PM if preferred)

Cheers mate :thumbsup:


----------



## jaslfc5

Davey P said:


> Oooer, I like that one - Any chance of letting me know where you got it? (Via PM if preferred)
> 
> Cheers mate :thumbsup:


i got it online on that massive site that is named after a big river.


----------



## Kutusov

jaslfc5 said:


> i got it online on that massive site that is named after a big river.


Don.com?


----------



## Davey P

jaslfc5 said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooer, I like that one - Any chance of letting me know where you got it? (Via PM if preferred)
> 
> Cheers mate :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> i got it online on that massive site that is named after a big river.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I ended up ordering a black one today! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaslfc5

Davey P said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooer, I like that one - Any chance of letting me know where you got it? (Via PM if preferred)
> 
> Cheers mate :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> i got it online on that massive site that is named after a big river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate, I ended up ordering a black one today! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

good choice i have the black one aswell its very cool,and amazingly cheap on that site.enjoy.


----------



## feenix

jaslfc5 said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooer, I like that one - Any chance of letting me know where you got it? (Via PM if preferred)
> 
> Cheers mate :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> i got it online on that massive site that is named after a big river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate, I ended up ordering a black one today! :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good choice i have the black one aswell its very cool,and amazingly cheap on that site.enjoy.
Click to expand...

I keep toying with the idea of the black model, but I only bought the white one for myself at Christmas


----------



## Guest

Been thinking for a while about getting a white G. ...The only thing is I wasn't sure how long they go before perhaps picking up a bit of dirt or starting to dull. :dontgetit:

Am I worrying about nothing there?


----------



## feenix

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Been thinking for a while about getting a white G. ...The only thing is I wasn't sure how long they go before perhaps picking up a bit of dirt or starting to dull. :dontgetit:
> 
> Am I worrying about nothing there?


Nope, they do start discolouring fast, but any marks should clean off without to much of a problem.


----------



## Sir Alan

feenix said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been thinking for a while about getting a white G. ...The only thing is I wasn't sure how long they go before perhaps picking up a bit of dirt or starting to dull. :dontgetit:
> 
> Am I worrying about nothing there?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they do start discolouring fast, but any marks should clean off without to much of a problem.
Click to expand...

Mine has been my preferred daily wearer since I got it. I LOVE it. The only part of the strap showing any discoloration is the bit you tuck the strap into after buckling it (and you don't see this part).


----------



## Davey P

jaslfc5 said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooer, I like that one - Any chance of letting me know where you got it? (Via PM if preferred)
> 
> Cheers mate :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> i got it online on that massive site that is named after a big river.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate, I ended up ordering a black one today! :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good choice i have the black one aswell its very cool,and amazingly cheap on that site.enjoy.
Click to expand...

Yep, I must admit I saw the price of the yellow one and then took the sensible option - Black one is over Â£200 cheaper, and as far as I can see it's the same model (unless I am missing something?).

My girlfriend just tutted when she saw the order on my laptop, as if to say "not another bleedin' G-Shock" :lol:


----------



## Guest

Just realised that I've never posted a pic of my cherished 1988 5600C (with good old fashioned screw-back case) in this thread! :book:


----------



## Kutusov

jaslfc5 said:


>


  What's wrong with your poor watch?... it's all yellow...


----------



## Guest

Behold the G-Shock smiley:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

No..I'm not getting one of those, O_n_n...in fact I've started to go off the whole G Shock thang....starting to look at other brands now (still yellow, though!)


----------



## Guest

Roger the Dodger said:


> started to go off the whole G Shock thang....starting to look at other brands now (still yellow, though!)


IMO keeping the yellow but ditching the G-Shock brand is like throwing out the baby and retaining the bathwater. :shutup:

Still, it's your wrist so you and nobody else has to be happy with your watch at the end of the day. Plus I know that a lot of watch owners dislike G-Shocks (or any non-metal-bodied / digital watch) and so you won't have to look far to find people who share your new perspective.

I hope you'll still use your shockers at least when you're doing rough-and-tumble stuff though.


----------



## Guest

Defender said:


> There's a new Mudman G-9300


OMG so there is! :dontgetit: I just went and looked at http://mygshock.com/...mudman-g-shock/

I like the small compass for the display, and the addition of moon phase really made me want it.










I think they might have jazzed up the case design a bit (prefer the look of my GW-9010MB to be honest) but still it's a desirable new addition to the range.



jaslfc5 said:


> this looks intresting too. http://fwd.channel5....-with-bluetooth


Yes it does! I bet iPhone users will be selling their grandmothers for these.


----------



## Defender

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> OMG so there is! :dontgetit: I just went and looked at http://mygshock.com/...mudman-g-shock/
> 
> I like the small compass for the display, and the addition of moon phase really made me want it.
> 
> I think they might have jazzed up the case design a bit (prefer the look of my GW-9010MB to be honest) but still it's a desirable new addition to the range.
> 
> Yes it does! I bet iPhone users will be selling their grandmothers for these.


Yup, but I'm in the que first :starwars:.

The compass and thermometer could be useful at work sometimes, but I can't think of a use for the moon phase function?

I was thing about getting a Riseman, but I may as well get this beauty :air_kiss:.


----------



## Guest

Defender said:


> The compass and thermometer could be useful at work sometimes, but I can't think of a use for the moon phase function?


Oh you know; Just nice to know if it's going to be a bright night. Makes the stagger home from the pub very slightly less precarious, so you can glance down at your wrist and feel reassured before you go out on the razz. 



Defender said:


> I was thing about getting a Riseman, but I may as well get this beauty :air_kiss:.


Thing is the Riseman tells you barometric pressure, which in the UK is rather handy if you want to avoid the rain. Personally I think they should have included that on the new Mudman, done away with the Riseman, and called the new hybrid a Rudman (or Risemud, or whatever). :derisive:


----------



## Defender

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Oh you know; Just nice to know if it's going to be a bright night. Makes the stagger home from the pub very slightly less precarious, so you can glance down at your wrist and feel reassured before you go out on the razz.
> 
> Thing is the Riseman tells you barometric pressure, which in the UK is rather handy if you want to avoid the rain. Personally I think they should have included that on the new Mudman, done away with the Riseman, and called the new hybrid a Rudman (or Risemud, or whatever). :derisive:


What about the RiseMud, or Rudeman :tongue_ss:! Actually I like Rudman :notworthy:.

I have a feeling I'll end up with both, the Riseman has go me now as I need a replacement for my old PRT40 ProTrek (Triple Sensor) which is on it's last legs now.

The new Mudman is a must, but you haven't convinced me about the moon phase function, if I want to know what the moon's doing I'll look up in the sky at night, or call ATC if I'm at work!

It'll have to wait anyway as my bike needs some new tyres and I've just reinsured one of the cars.

So you may well beat me to getting one first :thumbsup:.

Definitly going to visit the Casio/G-Shock shops when I'm in London though, that's a must .


----------



## 1475lee

Heres mine.


----------



## jaslfc5

a couple of things. i think we gave in too early on the main watch discussion page i wanted to piss a few more non g loving stuffy members off first but il give in if everyone else does.

also has anyone ordered anything from any of the japanese sites in the past i.e either amazon jp or watch tanaka .reason i asked is how much did shipping cost etc ?

also i was speaking to the manager in my local h samuel as they have had in some new stock of watches and had some of the new risemans etc and was telling him that they were too expensive he said they will always match what amazon offer as long as you provide proof ,so i scanned the barcode on his watch and provided him with some prices online with my phone and can safely say both egg and face were in alignment,he was gutted .

so if you cant be assed waiting go to h sam's armed with a smart phone and kick their ass for discounts.


----------



## Defender

jaslfc5 said:


> a couple of things. i think we gave in too early on the main watch discussion page i wanted to piss a few more non g loving stuffy members off first but il give in if everyone else does.
> 
> also has anyone ordered anything from any of the japanese sites in the past i.e either amazon jp or watch tanaka .reason i asked is how much did shipping cost etc ?
> 
> also i was speaking to the manager in my local h samuel as they have had in some new stock of watches and had some of the new risemans etc and was telling him that they were too expensive he said they will always match what amazon offer as long as you provide proof ,so i scanned the barcode on his watch and provided him with some prices online with my phone and can safely say both egg and face were in alignment,he was gutted .
> 
> so if you cant be assed waiting go to h sam's armed with a smart phone and kick their ass for discounts.


Yes, I agree about moving out of the general/main forum area too quickly, I'm not sure quite why they bare so looked down on by some :lookaround:?

I do love my Swiss made 1960's and '70's pieces, but you can't beat a G-shock for functions, value and survivability :hammer:.

I spend more time wearing a G-Shock than anything else :dontgetit:.


----------



## Ryan1984

My latest addition:










Cheers

Ryan


----------



## jaslfc5

ive narrowed it down to these 3 ,one of these will be my next purchase.im buying colours rather than spec at the moment,if i buy a different watch in a different colour sooner or later i will find one i like surely.

what do you think?which one do you prefer?




























the white one is probably going to win because its in europe but im lovin the green .the blue one is a bit lame looking at it so not that.


----------



## Defender

jaslfc5 said:


> ive narrowed it down to these 3 ,one of these will be my next purchase.im buying colours rather than spec at the moment,if i buy a different watch in a different colour sooner or later i will find one i like surely.
> 
> what do you think?which one do you prefer?
> 
> the white one is probably going to win because its in europe but im lovin the green .the blue one is a bit lame looking at it so not that.


I would go for the blue or green if it were me, I like the design of the white on, just no the colour :shocking:.

Whichever one you choose I'm sure you'll be happy :thumbsup:.

ATB,

Defender.


----------



## Ryan1984

Defender said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive narrowed it down to these 3 ,one of these will be my next purchase.im buying colours rather than spec at the moment,if i buy a different watch in a different colour sooner or later i will find one i like surely.
> 
> what do you think?which one do you prefer?
> 
> the white one is probably going to win because its in europe but im lovin the green .the blue one is a bit lame looking at it so not that.
> 
> 
> 
> I would go for the blue or green if it were me, I like the design of the white on, just no the colour :shocking:.
> 
> Whichever one you choose I'm sure you'll be happy :thumbsup:.
> 
> ATB,
> 
> Defender.
Click to expand...

I love the white Rescue, awesome summer watch









Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Kutusov

Oddly enough (for me) I would go with the black and green. The white one reminds me of a lego watch (don't ask me why) and the blue one is plain nasty (IMHO)...


----------



## Defender

Ryan1984 said:


> I love the white Rescue, awesome summer watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan


Hmm, I think it looks great, but it wouldn't stay white for very long, I have this G-9000MC-8V Mudman for summer/holidays etc., but it's the lightest I would go.


----------



## Walnuts

jaslfc5 said:


> a couple of things. i think we gave in too early on the main watch discussion page i wanted to piss a few more non g loving stuffy members off first but il give in if everyone else does.
> 
> also has anyone ordered anything from any of the japanese sites in the past i.e either amazon jp or watch tanaka .reason i asked is how much did shipping cost etc ?
> 
> also i was speaking to the manager in my local h samuel as they have had in some new stock of watches and had some of the new risemans etc and was telling him that they were too expensive he said they will always match what amazon offer as long as you provide proof ,so i scanned the barcode on his watch and provided him with some prices online with my phone and can safely say both egg and face were in alignment,he was gutted .
> 
> so if you cant be assed waiting go to h sam's armed with a smart phone and kick their ass for discounts.


Seiya says he will try to track down anything requested of him, you know with him you'll pay a fair price and with free shipping


----------



## Guest

Bumpity wumpity bumpy wump woo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Guest

Latest addition to the family...


----------



## rutteger

Nice DW-6900, assume it's a Jamin' colours?

Here is one of my latest G-Shock arrivals, a Men in Navy and Khaki Gulfman.

Totally failed to attach and image so the pics can be found here.


----------



## William_Wilson

rutteger said:


> Nice DW-6900, assume it's a Jamin' colours?
> 
> Here is one of my latest G-Shock arrivals, a Men in Navy and Khaki Gulfman.
> 
> Totally failed to attach and image so the pics can be found here.


You need to upload the pictures to an internet host, such as Photobucket. Use the "Insert Image" button to link to that location. Have a look at this thread: Postting photos .

Later,

William


----------



## rutteger

William_Wilson said:


> rutteger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice DW-6900, assume it's a Jamin' colours?
> 
> Here is one of my latest G-Shock arrivals, a Men in Navy and Khaki Gulfman.
> 
> Totally failed to attach and image so the pics can be found here.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to upload the pictures to an internet host, such as Photobucket. Use the "Insert Image" button to link to that location. Have a look at this thread: Postting photos .
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

William, thanks for the advice. Was trying to post a picture attached elsewhere, this had caused the issue.

Anyhow spent the few minutes needed to upload the picture somewhere else again...et voila!


----------



## Guest

rutteger said:


> Nice DW-6900, assume it's a Jamin' colours?


It started life as a simple 6900 in the usual black with red writing ...and then I ordered an urban camo replacement bezel and strap to turn it into something resembling the limited edition DW-6900 MC7.

Liking your original Gulfman by the way. I don't think I'd seen one before you posted that pic. The tide and moon phase graph look bigger and clearer than on the more recent models (I think).


----------



## rutteger

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> rutteger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice DW-6900, assume it's a Jamin' colours?
> 
> 
> 
> It started life as a simple 6900 in the usual black with red writing ...and then I ordered an urban camo replacement bezel and strap to turn it into something resembling the limited edition DW-6900 MC7.
> 
> Liking your original Gulfman by the way. I don't think I'd seen one before you posted that pic. The tide and moon phase graph look bigger and clearer than on the more recent models (I think).
Click to expand...

Nice mod 

First of the original Gulfman series I've owned. Prefer it to the newer (but vanilla) G-9100 I own, this week at least.

Here's today's new arrival


----------



## Roger the Dodger

jaslfc5 said:


>


I wonder if that's what Pollyanna Woodward always wears on the Gadget Show.....Sigh!!!!

(Not the watch, you fools....Pollyanna! or should it be Suzi.......or both!)

Edit: I feel a new thread coming on here.....OK guys...down to the playground!


----------



## gravedodger

I have to admit, Casio's never really interested me until recently ... I've always preferred the classic Seiko styling from the early 80's but I have to admit the GW-M5600-1ER sorta floats my boat, not overly bulky and atomic too ... kinda tempting for a rough and ready beater


----------



## rutteger

gravedodger said:


> I have to admit, Casio's never really interested me until recently ... I've always preferred the classic Seiko styling from the early 80's but I have to admit the GW-M5600-1ER sorta floats my boat, not overly bulky and atomic too ... kinda tempting for a rough and ready beater


The GW-M5600-1ER is a modern classic imho. In a way it takes the essential DNA from the original DW-5000/DW-5200/DW-5600 series and updates it for the 21st century. It's basic, cheap and functional whilst adding the modern benefits of tough solar and waveceptor.


----------



## Guest

rutteger said:


> The GW-M5600-1ER ... It's basic, cheap and functional whilst adding the modern benefits of tough solar and waveceptor.


You know I was browsing ebay and thinking just the same thing the other day.

I ended up splashing out and getting the GW-5000-1JF DLC Screw back, which is basically the same watch with a softer strap and stainless steel case and screwback ...but if I was a regular watch-buyer rather than a G-shock enthusiast then I would probably have bought a GW-M5600-1ER, because as you imply it's a damn good value for the money.


----------



## gravedodger

I'd looked at the GW-5000-1JF DLC too, it was tempting but have ordered the GW-M5600-1ER as a "safer" cost option to see if I like the styling ... it'll be my first Casio G-Shock 

I saw someone on youtube with the GW-M5600BC-1ER and black braclet instead of the resin strap ... now that was tasty !


----------



## zenomega

gravedodger said:


> I'd looked at the GW-5000-1JF DLC too, it was tempting but have ordered the GW-M5600-1ER as a "safer" cost option to see if I like the styling ... it'll be my first Casio G-Shock
> 
> I saw someone on youtube with the GW-M5600BC-1ER and black braclet instead of the resin strap ... now that was tasty !


Ive got the GW-M5600-1ER and youve made a great choice there I think, I love mine  not too ott with the styling or too big, it has all the best features and just looks right!

Dave


----------



## Guest

The GW-5000-1JF DLC has become my 'bedtime watch'. It's so comfortable to wear that I can put it on before I go to sleep and not feel bothered by it while I rest.

It's always down to luck whether the notches in Casio straps fall in your favour or not. Sometimes you get a watch/strap combination where one notch is a tiny bit too tight and the next one is a tiny bit loose, but in this case I can leave four notches showing away from the case body and it's just perfect. This means that it doesn't constrain my wrist while I'm typing or carrying stuff, but it doesn't slip around either.

I can wear it to bed then take it off in the morning and see no red mark and hardly any skin impression at all from the watch or strap. I simply can't imagine a more comfortable timepiece.

It's not a watch that you'd wear to impress though. To the uninitiated it looks like a cheap every-day digital watch, which is handy if you're travelling and you don't want to attract the wrong sort of attention.

Today though I am going to be hanging out in a safe part of town, so it's on with the urban camo DW6900 and urban camo trousers. ...Ladies love urban camo. :naughty:


----------



## gravedodger

Latest beater has arrived ... very comfy and easy to read


----------



## fivelittlefish

I used to have 5, but now I'm down to 2. For some reason I like the square faced one's better...


----------



## rutteger

Nice, which model is that?

Gone for the DW-6100 Addict today.


----------



## Guest

gravedodger said:


> I saw someone on youtube with the GW-M5600BC-1ER and black braclet instead of the resin strap ... now that was tasty !


----------



## fivelittlefish

rutteger said:


> Nice, which model is that?


It's a GLS-5600V-1VER. I also have a green G-5600B-1DR, which I've put the same G-Lide strap on. Very comfy.


----------



## gravedodger

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> gravedodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw someone on youtube with the GW-M5600BC-1ER and black braclet instead of the resin strap ... now that was tasty !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> That's the one
Click to expand...


----------



## jaslfc5

finally got off my ass and did a group shot.










its a bit loud though.i need more black ones.


----------



## rutteger

Cracking collection. Black is dull, think you have it about right. Is that a MIRO Gulfman?


----------



## jaslfc5

rutteger said:


> Cracking collection. Black is dull, think you have it about right. Is that a MIRO Gulfman?


thanks im happy with the coulourful ones but i do enjoy the stealth look too.it is a miro gulfman .


----------



## rutteger

jaslfc5 said:


> rutteger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cracking collection. Black is dull, think you have it about right. Is that a MIRO Gulfman?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks im happy with the coulourful ones but i do enjoy the stealth look too.it is a miro gulfman .
Click to expand...

Great pic of the miro :thumbup:

I was half kidding about the black, most of mine are black. Stealth is good, as is colour.


----------



## vinbo

My new addition










Its far too big and I cant really see the time on it, but I LOVE it


----------



## Guest

Was it coincidence that I posted that very same pic in another section of this forum just moments before you posted it here? ...Or did I inspire you instantly to rush out your house and buy that model?


----------



## vinbo

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Was it coincidence that I posted that very same pic in another section of this forum just moments before you posted it here? ...Or did I inspire you instantly to rush out your house and buy that model?


Not really, I actually got the watch last Thursday. If you fancy reading through any of my other posts you'll see I was trying to get some help on a camera purchase, which I got and am awaiting delivery. Hence no photos of my own.

Ill post a pic with my 2MP Blackberry Camera later for "proof" - just for you

You inspired me more than anything else. Ive got quite a few G Shocks but never felt the desire to post about them. You however saved me some time googling images.

If im not mistaken though thats not YOUR pic.

This is the 2nd time today someone has moaned for me using a pic thats not even theres...

Can we just be friends :friends: xx


----------



## Guest

vinbo said:


> This is the 2nd time today someone has moaned for me using a pic thats not even theres...


If you read my post again carefully, you'll see that I wasn't moaning. I was simply asking a question. Anyway no problems.


----------



## vinbo




----------



## Guest

vinbo said:


> Moaning/questioning


Well, there's quite a difference between those two. :hi:


----------



## vinbo

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> vinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moaning/questioning
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's quite a difference between those two. :hi:
Click to expand...

Maybe, but I knew what I meant

Anyway, ive decided that no pics will ever be posted by moi, unless taken with my magical hands otherwise my extra expense of a macro lens will be in vain


----------



## Guest

Seems a little bit of an extreme reaction. I can't speak for other people, but personally I'd rather see 'library pictures' than no pictures at all.


----------



## vinbo

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Seems a little bit of an extreme reaction. I can't speak for other people, but personally I'd rather see 'library pictures' than no pictures at all.


erm, im not actually being SERIOUS.

I have got a camera coming though with a nice macro lens so I am going to photgraph my G Shock collection as well as others.

Ive got a folder on my PC full of library pictures of watches I want and im sure they will end up on here.

Anyway I digress......

I hope we havent "fallen out"  , and maybe one day we will laugh about this over a beer :drinks:


----------



## Davey P

Finally got round to posting a quick pic of my growing G-Shock collection:










Latest addition is the analogue GA-100 with white hands in the front row :thumbsup: An awesome watch, that is even bigger than the others, and I really like it.

I was thinking about selling a couple to fund a Riseman, but I'm not very good at getting rid of my watches so I'll probably end up keeping them all... 

Anyone out there got a Riseman they want to get rid of...?


----------



## vinbo

Davey P said:


> Anyone out there got a Riseman they want to get rid of...?


Keep an eye out later, ill be posting a pic of my Riseman soon to be looking for a new home........


----------



## jaslfc5

vinbo said:


> My new addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its far too big and I cant really see the time on it, but I LOVE it


great choice a brilliant watch i almost bought it in orange last month but i will have one oneday.


----------



## jaslfc5

Davey P said:


> Finally got round to posting a quick pic of my growing G-Shock collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest addition is the analogue GA-100 with white hands in the front row :thumbsup: An awesome watch, that is even bigger than the others, and I really like it.
> 
> I was thinking about selling a couple to fund a Riseman, but I'm not very good at getting rid of my watches so I'll probably end up keeping them all...
> 
> Anyone out there got a Riseman they want to get rid of...?


great collection and the deathstar is a great watch isnt it. anytime you want to get rid of your grey mudman stormy drop me a pm.


----------



## vinbo

jaslfc5 said:


> vinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its far too big and I cant really see the time on it, but I LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> great choice a brilliant watch i almost bought it in orange last month but i will have one oneday.
Click to expand...

That's the color I wanted but got a riseman in orange so had to have a change


----------



## jaslfc5

vinbo said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its far too big and I cant really see the time on it, but I LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> great choice a brilliant watch i almost bought it in orange last month but i will have one oneday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the color I wanted but got a riseman in orange so had to have a change
Click to expand...

yeah that was my thinking too i have an orange gulfman and i didnt want another.the riseman looks good in orange good choice.


----------



## Sir Alan

Looks like the techie / gadget guy in Fast Five (aka Fast & Furious 5) is wearing one of these:










The film is very good (except the rather implausible safe drag round Rio)


----------



## vinbo

My 2 favourites


----------



## jaslfc5

vinbo said:


> My 2 favourites


that riseman looks tiny next to that .


----------



## Davey P

vinbo said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone out there got a Riseman they want to get rid of...?
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep an eye out later, ill be posting a pic of my Riseman soon to be looking for a new home........*
Click to expand...

Oooer, I will watch out for that, but I won't be logging in again until tomorrow. Feel free to offer me 1st dibs via PM though! 



jaslfc5 said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to posting a quick pic of my growing G-Shock collection:
> 
> Latest addition is the analogue GA-100 with white hands in the front row :thumbsup: An awesome watch, that is even bigger than the others, and I really like it.
> 
> I was thinking about selling a couple to fund a Riseman, but I'm not very good at getting rid of my watches so I'll probably end up keeping them all...
> 
> Anyone out there got a Riseman they want to get rid of...?
> 
> 
> 
> great collection and the deathstar is a great watch isnt it. *anytime you want to get rid of your grey mudman stormy drop me a pm.*
Click to expand...

Cheers, I might just do that, to offset the cost of Vinbo's Riseman... ^_^ :lol:


----------



## rutteger

vinbo said:


> My 2 favourites


Nice choices :thumbsup:


----------



## jaslfc5

just fired this up 2 battery changes since new and ive only worn it a handful of times this prt30 is like new.










i know its not a g but its as good as .


----------



## Retronaut

I took this last week for one of the daily threads but forgot to add it here too - my AW591TM-8A.

:cheers:

Rich


----------



## rutteger

jaslfc5 said:


> just fired this up 2 battery changes since new and ive only worn it a handful of times this prt30 is like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know its not a g but its as good as .


Real nice, what sort of vintage is it?


----------



## AlexC1981

I still don't own a G-Shock, but I acquired this recently. I like the green bits and the unusual shaped case. Manufactured in the 1990s, so I read.

It came on a mismatched strap, so I put it on a spare NATO.



















This is the first digital watch I have ever bought for myself.


----------



## vinbo

I miss my riseman..........need to fill the void.

Looking at one of these


----------



## Retronaut

vinbo said:


> I miss my riseman..........need to fill the void.
> 
> Looking at one of these


I'm slowly starting to appreciate the Frogman but I don't know if I can bring myself to spring for one.

That does look especially good in yellow too. I've been looking at the GW-6900 in yellow but something about the screen layout doesn't quite do it for me (I'll have to just give in and buy one at some point to see).

My next purchase will likely be one of these - a (very) poor man's Frogman at a stretch?


----------



## Retronaut

One of gf's Baby-Gs - taken last month after a battery and strap change.


----------



## vinbo

Retronaut said:


> I'm slowly starting to appreciate the Frogman but I don't know if I can bring myself to spring for one.
> 
> That does look especially good in yellow too. I've been looking at the GW-6900 in yellow but something about the screen layout doesn't quite do it for me (I'll have to just give in and buy one at some point to see).
> 
> My next purchase will likely be one of these - a (very) poor man's Frogman at a stretch?


Ill be honest, ill probably get one and then find its too big for my wrist, just like the King G Shock that I waited for and then couldnt wear!!

I might find a yellow riseman. I know they exist somewhere!!


----------



## vinbo

Retronaut said:


> One of gf's Baby-Gs - taken last month after a battery and strap change.


BEEFCAKE


----------



## Retronaut

vinbo said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of gf's Baby-Gs - taken last month after a battery and strap change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEEFCAKE
Click to expand...

Not fat - just big boned!!!


----------



## Jedadiah

I've just become a bit of a G-Shock convert to be honest, collection growing slowly but steadily. I'll try to get some pic's up be the end of the week but i'm trying to get colours other than black!


----------



## mollydog

shadowninja said:


> There's far too much G Chic going on here. Why are all these supposedly rugged watches in pristine condition? My Baby G's seen more action. I've even got dress watches that have seen more action.
> 
> Anyway, here's my G and it's take quite a lot of abuse thanks to my climbing hobby.


----------



## mollydog

mollydog said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's far too much G Chic going on here. Why are all these supposedly rugged watches in pristine condition? My Baby G's seen more action. I've even got dress watches that have seen more action.
> 
> Anyway, here's my G and it's take quite a lot of abuse thanks to my climbing hobby.
Click to expand...











My daughters old Baby-G from 1996,

Its seen lots of lane bashing in our local pool over the years, also sea use and abuse around southern spain.

Not worn anymore but still fully functional

Not my cup of teaâ€™ now proved itself to be a great buy at the time.


----------



## mollydog

Kutusov said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's far too much G Chic going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you'll love this one then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James, you're missing on this one mate!
Click to expand...


----------



## joeytheghost

Wearin this bad boy today

First post, so a quick hi too


----------



## Rotundus

adaptors fitted and looking slightly embarrassed (you cant see the gold tone buckle







) on a 20mm grey perlon ...










... still anything is better than that







terrible basic strap.

proper 24mm nato/zulu some time this week.


----------



## Guest

So, I broke down and bought another G-Shock. ...Was feeling a bit gloomy six weeks or so ago and decided to cheer myself up by buying an Antman.

Watching the numbers spin round is strangely hypnotic. Here it is with the rest of my G-Shocks to date.

The non-Gs have been removed (badly) in Photoshop.


----------



## bpc

My go anywhere, do anything, home-stealthed GW-5600J:


----------



## chocko

This is my gshock with home made rollbars


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Wow...that was a precision bit of wire bending! The bullbars are quite a complicated shape to re-create...here's an original set on my DW 6630B.



















Did you paint them black after you'd made them? Good work!


----------



## chocko

Roger the Dodger said:


> Wow...that was a precision bit of wire bending! The bullbars are quite a complicated shape to re-create...here's an original set on my DW 6630B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you paint them black after you'd made them? Good work!


Yes.With Hamerite


----------



## woody77

hi my casio g-shock mt-g 500 all the best woody77.


----------



## Ser

My G-Shock


----------



## Guest

bpc said:


> My go anywhere, do anything, home-stealthed GW-5600J:


Fantastic.


----------



## TONY M

Here is my G-7710. It was my first G!

Been meaning to post some of my watch pics here for quite some time. Really hope this goes through OK and if so I will post more of other watches.


----------



## Kutusov

TONY M said:


> Been meaning to post some of my watch pics here for quite some time. Really hope this goes through OK and if so I will post more of other watches.


Looking good so far!


----------



## jaslfc5

just recieved this massive b*****d.










ive tried on a few gx's in shops and loved em the size is perfect for me and they do everything. lucky enough to get an orange one so its a win win .

ive been pondering over what to get next i want an ana digi hyper colour g shock probably green or blue but unsure about shipping from japan amazon.

anyway my gx will feed my addiction for a while.will do a group shot when i can be assed until then ,this.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> So, I broke down and bought another G-Shock. ...Was feeling a bit gloomy six weeks or so ago and decided to cheer myself up by buying an Antman.
> 
> Watching the numbers spin round is strangely hypnotic. Here it is with the rest of my G-Shocks to date.
> 
> The non-Gs have been removed (badly) in Photoshop.


What's happened to Rob ? (Om_nom_nom_Watches! - now *Guest_*Om_nom_nom_Watches!*_**) ? :huh:


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38 said:


> What's happened to Rob ? (Om_nom_nom_Watches! - now *Guest_*Om_nom_nom_Watches!*_**) ? :huh:


He said somewhere, sometime ago, that he was through with watches, that he had all the watches he wanted or needed. So I guess that maybe he lost interest. Plus, he asked several times for his name not to be made public, so maybe there's something there too..

Anyway, it's a loss for the forum and I wish him well.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Kutusov said:


> Anyway, it's a loss for the forum and I wish him well.


Agreed. :thumbsup: Will miss his wit and repartee.


----------



## TONY M

Blue collar DW-5600E.










I find this G harder to use and less useful than the G-77xx, but love it because it is more comfortable, relatively flat and I wanted a classic looking G-Shock without the bells and whistles at a reasonable price.

Thought about modding it to a negative display with a polarising filter and perhaps stealthing it... Maybe some day.

Tony


----------



## Kutusov

TONY M said:


> Thought about modding it to a negative display with a polarising filter and perhaps stealthing it... Maybe some day.


Don't do it! They look very cool on forum pictures and all that but they are very hard to read on regions without lots of strong sunlight (California, Iraq, etc).

Edit: You are at Belfast, so not lots of Sun there


----------



## William_Wilson

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's a loss for the forum and I wish him well.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. :thumbsup: Will miss his wit and repartee.
Click to expand...

Very odd. :dontgetit:

Later,

William


----------



## TONY M

Kutusov said:


> TONY M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought about modding it to a negative display with a polarising filter and perhaps stealthing it... Maybe some day.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it! They look very cool on forum pictures and all that but they are very hard to read on regions without lots of strong sunlight (California, Iraq, etc).
> 
> Edit: You are at Belfast, so not lots of Sun there
Click to expand...

OK I'll leave it then, the weather is shocking at the moment like usual. Must be nice to live in Portugal. :thumbsup:

Tony


----------



## jaslfc5

William_Wilson said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's a loss for the forum and I wish him well.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. :thumbsup: Will miss his wit and repartee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very odd. :dontgetit:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

agreed .i liked his odd look on the world views on stuff.if your still watching rob anytime you want to sell that brazilian froggy get in touch ok.keep well.


----------



## Kutusov

TONY M said:


> Must be nice to live in Portugal. :thumbsup:


You must be joking yeah?!! I just don't get the hell out of here because there is no other place to go!  Plus the weather is crap up here on the North, it's pretty much like the south of England. Down south, at the Algarve, it's sunny and warm but not here.

(this comment would render 3 pages of bashing my skull in from patriotic country-men if this was a portuguese forum  )


----------



## Defender

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's a loss for the forum and I wish him well.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. :thumbsup: Will miss his wit and repartee.
Click to expand...

Yup me too, especially as he's a fellow G-Shock fan.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Defender said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's a loss for the forum and I wish him well.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. :thumbsup: Will miss his wit and repartee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup me too, especially as he's a fellow G-Shock fan.
Click to expand...

No...I'm the yellow G Shock fan....Oh, sorry...fellow G Shock fan...had to look twice then! :lol: I shall miss R*b too...we used to have some good chats on here. Good luck, mate...perhaps the interest will return and we'll hear from you again! :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Edit: Sorry...double post for some reason...this one deleted.


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> double post for some reason.


It's you missing **b very much


----------



## jaslfc5

just to get it back on topic.




























my updated g collection minus one or two.


----------



## Defender

jaslfc5 said:


> just to get it back on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my updated g collection minus one or two.


That's quite a colourful collection of G-Shocks you have there :thumbsup:.


----------



## Challengechappers

Never had a gshock but i keep breaking watches so, even though they are a bit ugly to me, think i need to try one for work at least. Any recommendations for a first? Must have a proper watch dial face and not be toooo bulky. And not too pricey! Seems to be masses of models out there, current and old.


----------



## TONY M

Challengechappers said:


> Never had a gshock but i keep breaking watches so, even though they are a bit ugly to me, think i need to try one for work at least. Any recommendations for a first? Must have a proper watch dial face and not be toooo bulky. And not too pricey! Seems to be masses of models out there, current and old.


What do you mean by a proper watch dial? Analog? G-Shocks do tend to be bulky but not all of them are. If you are into digital I can recommend the DW-5600E seen in post 497 for a cheap and quite thin digital G which is tough with beauty being in the eye of the beholder. 

There are plenty of them out there some ugly some pretty but all of them tougher than nails and more fun than you can shake a stick at.

Tony


----------



## Kutusov

The AW-590-1AER is now on sale on that big river website for about 49 quid and free shipping. Seems like a good working watch, with a "neutral" look about it.


----------



## Challengechappers

Kutusov said:


> The AW-590-1AER is now on sale on that big river website for about 49 quid and free shipping. Seems like a good working watch, with a "neutral" look about it.


Yep, thisone is quite nice will have to check it out in person. Thanks


----------



## Challengechappers

TONY M said:


> Challengechappers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a gshock but i keep breaking watches so, even though they are a bit ugly to me, think i need to try one for work at least. Any recommendations for a first? Must have a proper watch dial face and not be toooo bulky. And not too pricey! Seems to be masses of models out there, current and old.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by a proper watch dial? Analog? G-Shocks do tend to be bulky but not all of them are. If you are into digital I can recommend the DW-5600E seen in post 497 for a cheap and quite thin digital G which is tough with beauty being in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> There are plenty of them out there some ugly some pretty but all of them tougher than nails and more fun than you can shake a stick at.
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...

Yeah, sorry i do mean analog, apols for ignorance. Not a fan of digital tbh, probably because of all the digital cheapies i had as a kid.


----------



## TONY M

Challengechappers said:


> TONY M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challengechappers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a gshock but i keep breaking watches so, even though they are a bit ugly to me, think i need to try one for work at least. Any recommendations for a first? Must have a proper watch dial face and not be toooo bulky. And not too pricey! Seems to be masses of models out there, current and old.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by a proper watch dial? Analog? G-Shocks do tend to be bulky but not all of them are. If you are into digital I can recommend the DW-5600E seen in post 497 for a cheap and quite thin digital G which is tough with beauty being in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> There are plenty of them out there some ugly some pretty but all of them tougher than nails and more fun than you can shake a stick at.
> 
> Tony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sorry i do mean analog, apols for ignorance. Not a fan of digital tbh, probably because of all the digital cheapies i had as a kid.
Click to expand...

That's OK challenge, I would love an analog G myself.

Tony


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Kutusov said:


> Seems like a good working watch, with a "neutral" look about it.


By 'Neutral', I presume you mean *not quite* so bleedin' ugly as most G-Shocks.


----------



## Kutusov

SEIKO7A38 said:


> By 'Neutral', I presume you mean *not quite* so bleedin' ugly as most G-Shocks.


I wouldn't put it as strongly as that but I meant something along those lines







It's a simpler watch, without all the extra writing on it and all those colours. Even so, I think the G-100-1BVMES doesn't look all that bad too:


----------



## TONY M

Kutusov said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By 'Neutral', I presume you mean *not quite* so bleedin' ugly as most G-Shocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put it as strongly as that but I meant something along those lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simpler watch, without all the extra writing on it and all those colours. Even so, I think the G-100-1BVMES doesn't look all that bad too:
Click to expand...

Must say that G-100 looks a darn sight better than the ugly, ugly AW-590-1AER above it. But it still ain't a pretty G 

Tony


----------



## Ryan1984

Just acquired a Riseman, think this is the fifth one I've had......










Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Deco

I picked this up a few weeks ago, I like it but have my eye on a blue Gravity Defier so I may not keep it too long:


----------



## TONY M

Very nice G Deco! :thumbsup:

Tony


----------



## Kutusov

Deco said:


>


What's that bronze looking material?

BTW, between that one and the Gravity Difier... I would keep that one!!


----------



## Challengechappers

Now that's more like it!

Edit - ouch, just seen that's Â£200


----------



## Deco

Kutusov said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that bronze looking material?
> 
> BTW, between that one and the Gravity Difier... I would keep that one!!
Click to expand...

That bronze looking material is actually a copper looking material. Presumably a coloured aluminium of some sort. :nerd:

and Challengechappers Thanks for your comments and re "Edit - ouch, just seen that's Â£200" - it isn't the cheapest of G's to be sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P

Maybe the "Giez" should be changed to "Jeeez!"...? 

:lol:


----------



## Deco

Deco said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that bronze looking material?
> 
> BTW, between that one and the Gravity Difier... I would keep that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That bronze looking material is actually a copper looking material. Presumably a coloured aluminium of some sort. :nerd:
> 
> and Challengechappers Thanks for your comments and re "Edit - ouch, just seen that's Â£200" - it isn't the cheapest of G's to be sure :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Actually, I took a few minutes to look it up and I stand corrected. Here is an extract from the press release that launched this model (however if I had read this s-h-i-t-e beforehand, I may not have bought it. lol:

"Accented in rich IP *(ion-plated) Rose Gold*, the GIEZ (GS1100BR-1A), is a 5-motor chronograph timepiece with both shock and 200M water resistance. The GIEZ achieves a strong, sophisticated design utilizing a solid stainless steel case and unique minimalist urethane bezel to allow for complete shock resistance and radio signal reception."

http://www.gshock.com/news/B317AA8F-13A7-4C3C-9099-61B66B3CD9FC


----------



## Kutusov

Deco said:


> Actually, I took a few minutes to look it up and I stand corrected. Here is an extract from the press release that launched this model (however if I had read this s-h-i-t-e beforehand, I may not have bought it. lol:
> 
> "Accented in rich IP *(ion-plated) Rose Gold*, the GIEZ (GS1100BR-1A), is a 5-motor chronograph timepiece with both shock and 200M water resistance. The GIEZ achieves a strong, sophisticated design utilizing a solid stainless steel case and unique minimalist urethane bezel to allow for complete shock resistance and radio signal reception."
> 
> http://www.gshock.com/news/B317AA8F-13A7-4C3C-9099-61B66B3CD9FC


Ah, but that's a good thing! I asked because I was curious to know if that was metal or plastic. It's proper steel after all!


----------



## alcot33uk

OK, who else here has a G-Shock Pininfarina?


----------



## Davey P

Dunno, but I'm looking forward to seeing one, just out of interest... 

On a separate note, I got outbid on a "King of G-Shocks" this evening - Gutted! :lol:


----------



## alcot33uk

Never seen the Pininfarina? OK I will sort a picture for you... Only the coolest G-Shock ever!!! And got mine at Birminghim airport at Sunglasses Hut where they had mispriced it at Â£30


----------



## alcot33uk

This is not mine as I have some wear to my strap...


----------



## Kutusov

alcot33uk said:


> This is not mine as I have some wear to my strap...


Jebus, that's the best Pininfarina could came up with?? :thumbsdown:


----------



## alcot33uk

Sniff... upset here now.... Actually I love mine and it gets loads of glances and questions asked about it.

Best of all I believe that it uses F1 throttle cable in the strap!! (I wear this every second Sunday 'in the season')!


----------



## TONY M

Kutusov said:


> alcot33uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not mine as I have some wear to my strap...
> 
> 
> 
> Jebus, that's the best Pininfarina could came up with?? :thumbsdown:
Click to expand...

+1, not one of their finer offerings.

Tony


----------



## jimbo1878

My first ever G-Shock


----------



## joeytheghost

Just arrived today, from the forum , an its muddy marvellous!!! :man_in_love:


----------



## TONY M

joeytheghost said:


> Just arrived today, from the forum , an its muddy marvellous!!! :man_in_love:


Time to go and get some dirt on it!

Tony


----------



## Deco

joeytheghost said:


> Just arrived today, from the forum , an its muddy marvellous!!! :man_in_love:


 :thumbsup:

Like the man said - go and get it muddy!!


----------



## joeytheghost

Only just removed the wrist cheese lads!!! Plenty of time for gettin it muddy!! My frogman gets the mud n crap on these days so this is for lookin good!


----------



## Omega Steve 67

*My Casio G-Shock GW3000M-4A Aviation Multi Band 6 Tough Solar *

*
*

*
*[IMG alt="6117928308_1e95d8d89c_z.j...kr.com/6207/6117928308_1e95d8d89c_z.jpg[/IMG]

*
*


----------



## joeytheghost

joeytheghost said:


> Only just removed the wrist cheese lads!!! Plenty of time for gettin it muddy!! My frogman gets the mud n crap on these days so this is for lookin good!


Just to confirm I received this watch in perfect CLEAN condition. And apologies an thanks to Deco. :notworthy:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Omega Steve 67 said:


> *My Casio G-Shock GW3000M-4A Aviation Multi Band 6 Tough Solar *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *[IMG alt="6117928308_1e95d8d89c_z.j...kr.com/6207/6117928308_1e95d8d89c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *
> *


Is that the one they call the 'Gravity Defier', Steve? the last time I saw one of those, it was all blue...but I really like the orange accents.....in fact, I might have to buy one of those!


----------



## Omega Steve 67

Roger the Dodger said:


> Omega Steve 67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My Casio G-Shock GW3000M-4A Aviation Multi Band 6 Tough Solar *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *[IMG alt="6117928308_1e95d8d89c_z.j...kr.com/6207/6117928308_1e95d8d89c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one they call the 'Gravity Defier', Steve? the last time I saw one of those, it was all blue...but I really like the orange accents.....in fact, I might have to buy one of those!
Click to expand...

Hi Roger,

Yes I have read that this is called the Gravity Defier.

G-SHOCK designed to defy high G forces.

A 1/100-second stopwatch is designed to keep accurate time even under the stresses of high G's that occur during air racing.

The dual-layer face creates a dramatic three-dimensional effect for the three dials. The large face is carefully laid out to provide the look and readability of an aircraft instrument panel.

I think this particular colour is a limited edition, but i've seen them in quite a few different colours, blue, black/orange even one with a gun metal strap.


----------



## Sir Alan

Omega Steve 67 said:


> *My Casio G-Shock GW3000M-4A Aviation Multi Band 6 Tough Solar *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *[IMG alt="6117928308_1e95d8d89c_z.j...kr.com/6207/6117928308_1e95d8d89c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *
> *


VERY nice. I saw this in the flesh recently and loved it. The steel side case is a nice touch and it has a really solid feel. It ticks all the boxes for me


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is that the one they call the 'Gravity Defier', Steve? the last time I saw one of those, it was all blue...but I really like the orange accents.....in fact, I might have to buy one of those!





Omega Steve 67 said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> Yes I have read that this is called the Gravity Defier.
> 
> I think this particular colour is a limited edition, but i've seen them in quite a few different colours, blue, black/orange even one with a gun metal strap.


In my limited knowledge on these, you are both right.

Gravity Defier is the name of the watch, same as Mudman or Riseman... within that there are several colour variations.


----------



## Sir Alan

I've just bought this:










because I like this one so much:










I also bought this:










because I fancied an orange watch, and I've been after a Gulfman for a while now.


----------



## Sir Alan

This was my Xmas pressie:










a nice little collection now:










Just need a blue one now .........


----------



## tcj

Hi to all,This is my latest and it`s big and i love it.



















gw200z final edition. Like you Sir Alan now on the lookout for a blue G.............Cheers Terry


----------



## Omega Steve 67

Need to repost my pic's having changed from flickr to photobucket...*My Casio G-Shock GW3000M-4A Aviation Multi Band 6 Tough Solar *


----------



## Sir Alan

Continuing the theme .....










this is a bit of a cheat. I picked from a seller in the states two ICERC straps/cases - one set in white, the other in a translucent blue.

I've taken the movement (or whatever you refer to it as) from a donor orange/rescue 9100 and put it into the white set.

I'm now on the search for a blue one (which is proving troublesome at the moment), and then I'll get another donor watch.

I wasn't sure how the black buttons and 'bezel' would look in the white, but it actually contrasts very nicely.


----------



## TONY M

MTG-930.










Tony


----------



## nick555




----------



## normdiaz

Not a G-shock, but the only Casio in the "tough" series that is small and thin enough that I'd want to wear at all: (Casio tough solar AQS800W-1B2V - case thickness 10.7 MM, case diameter 42MM)


----------



## Kutusov

nick555 said:


>


Now, that's a great picture!! :beer: :lol:


----------



## nick555

THX, I have just empty bottle. And watch


----------



## Haggis

I bought this one today, it is a new model.


----------



## diddy

here's another vote for the gw200 froggie :yes:


----------



## TONY M

MTG-930. This one is decent enough and is comfortable on the wrist. The digits are larger than in most G-Shocks and I like the feature that stores the current time with the press of a button which I find useful. I have less hesitation about hitting the light to see the time as it's solar powered meaning not having to open the back any time soon. The radio function tunes in well and indicates "full bar" reception here in Belfast.

No countdown timer unfortunately.

The bracelet is quite nice with springbar links and feels comfortable, however the clasp is cheap looking and Casio could have done a better job here. I have a GW-500 strap that fits it well though it is black.










Tony


----------



## rapidboy

Few of mine



















The combi bracelet on the GW-M5600-1ER is the business.


----------



## Deco

GS G1000 - I like the double buckle detail & the watch has a lovely wrist presence (whatever that is):


----------



## tcj

My g-shock collection is growing.This weeks acquisitions.

Hard to find DW1401d and this one is a beaut only my photos don`t do it justice.




























And next,Well now i know why they call it the KING.










Deffo a keeper............Terry


----------



## SNAKEBITE

I had always though of the G-shocks as "disposable" watches, cheap items that it wouldn't matter if they got damaged.

Looking at this thread has made me realise how good they are.

Thanks for changing my mind.


----------



## Omega Steve 67

MY Casio Solar Quartz Orange Band Black Dial Sports Limited Edition Watch GW3000M-4...


----------



## tcj

Omega Steve 67 said:


> MY Casio Solar Quartz Orange Band Black Dial Sports Limited Edition Watch GW3000M-4...


I like that :thumbsup: .....Terry


----------



## Omega Steve 67

Thanks Terry.


----------



## woody77

hi this one from the 90s.all the best woody77.


----------



## joeytheghost

Still buying an flipping gshock an this is the latest an the best so far gw-7900B.....










I have even kept it on at the weekend!!! Live the whole solar/atomic thing. IMO the reverse dial works well with black watch


----------



## Steve Davis

Is there any stronger watch than a G-Shock for the money?


----------



## fatboyflyer

Have a bit of time today, so going to try taking a few watch photos. G-Shock DW 5600B


----------



## SNAKEBITE

Steve Davis said:


> Is there any stronger watch than a G-Shock for the money?


I doubt it.


----------



## joeytheghost

Gshock. Camo Mod and Hydro Mod. Looks immense.


----------



## chocko

Just found this G cool 2000 in Garage fit new batteryand it's up and running


----------



## Haggis




----------



## joeytheghost

This old dog for work......


----------



## OldHooky

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Matte black Mudman Waveceptor (Japan-only release) looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (GW-9010MB-1JF)


Fantastic. Just what I've been looking for. Had better keep an out for one.


----------



## Kutusov

OldHooky said:


> Fantastic. Just what I've been looking for. Had better keep an out for one.


Careful about those reversed displays... you might be able to read them in sunny Iraq but you'll have a hard time with those in rainy UK...


----------



## tcj

After reading the article in the discussion forum and the G knockers I thought i would bring this one back to the top.

Latest addition to my collection and love it.

Blue muddy g-9000mx-2










GW3000 Aviator on the way-pics to follow when it arrives.


----------



## tcj

Just arrived today {sat}....awesome IMO


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just in...GA 100....


----------



## tcj

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just in...GA 100....


Nice one Roger.I have the black one............Terry


----------



## tcj

tcj said:


> Just arrived today {sat}....awesome IMO


Now on the Black...


----------



## Retronaut

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just in...GA 100....


Absolutely ghastly Rog ...... in a good way!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P

tcj said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in...GA 100....
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Roger.I have the black one............Terry
Click to expand...

I've got both... Thinking about flipping the black one though, because I like the orangey yellow one better :0)


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just bought this version for the missus...she liked the blue hands and positive LCD.










There is a black faced version of the white, but like the yellow one, I reckon the negative LCD will be difficult to see.


----------



## Sir Alan

Whilst I've mostly been collecting Seikos this year, I have added a few more G-Shocks. I really like them :thumbup:

The yellow one went swimming in the sea at Durdle Door in September (with me!!).


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Retronaut said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in...GA 100....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely ghastly Rog ...... in a good way!!! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Sir Alan said:


> Whilst I've mostly been collecting Seikos this year, I have added a few more G-Shocks. I really like them :thumbup:
> 
> The yellow one went swimming in the sea at Durdle Door in September (with me!!).


Impressive collection Sir Alan...especially liking the yellow and blue dialled pair 3rd and 4th from the R in the middle row. They look slightly 'Samurai-ish'


----------



## Sir Alan

They're Casio Oceanus - model OCW-650TDCE (yellow) and TDBE (blue).

I picked the blue one up from here, and was so impressed with the quality I went looking on the 'bay and found the yellow one. They're both titanium and the finish on the case and bracelet is superb.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Sir Alan said:


> They're Casio Oceanus - model OCW-650TDCE (yellow) and TDBE (blue).
> 
> I picked the blue one up from here, and was so impressed with the quality I went looking on the 'bay and found the yellow one. They're both titanium and the finish on the case and bracelet is superb.


Wow....just had a look on the bay of E...I didn't realise we were talking Â£1000+ watches here....they must be on a par with the Seiko Samurai then?


----------



## Retronaut

GW-7900 recent arrival (via the wanted board here - cheers Ventura!)


----------



## Jonmarkel

Think this is classed as G-shock not sure though?

Just came in as part of a batch of new old stock stuff


----------



## shadowninja

G-shocks all have "G-shock" on them...


----------



## Jonmarkel

Aw well never mind then...LOL


----------



## Littlelegs

My faithful G shock glide - been with me through thick and thin.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

After she saw my yellow GA 100, 'er indoors asked for the white version...so here's a few shots it in the flesh, rather than the stock pics I nicked of eBay in an earlier post. (On my dainty, hairy wrist not hers! :lol: )










Sorry about the dirt on mine.....well it does go to work everyday!


----------



## tcj

Latest addition to my G collection.First let me tell you there are no marks on the watch ,my photography skills are c**p.










GW2500b Love it.Thanks Mike.I`ll be after the GW3500 now......Terry


----------



## tall_tim

A couple of quick pics of the latest gshock arrival...


----------



## learningtofly

I was wearing this one today, actually. It's a G-2000-1JF and interestingly it's the only G that's model name denotes the year of production (yes, it's a minty neo-vintage G :yes: ). It also has a stainless steel case and screw down caseback, which I like.


----------



## Cultfollower

New here but thought I would share my G-shock with you


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Cultfollower said:


> New here but thought I would share my G-shock with you


Is that yellow, or orange...I've seen the orange 'Gravity Defyer', but not a yellow....I may have to get one if that's a yellow version. Welcome to the forum, BTW Cultfollower...when you get to know me, you'll see that I love yellow watches...and that's a cult in itself! :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is that yellow, or orange...I've seen the orange 'Gravity Defyer', but not a yellow....I may have to get one if that's a yellow version. Welcome to the forum, BTW Cultfollower...when you get to know me, you'll see that I love yellow watches...and that's a cult in itself! :lol:


Lucky for you, it's orange (I'm pretty sure about it)!!... So it's not for you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that yellow, or orange...I've seen the orange 'Gravity Defyer', but not a yellow....I may have to get one if that's a yellow version. Welcome to the forum, BTW Cultfollower...when you get to know me, you'll see that I love yellow watches...and that's a cult in itself! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for you, it's orange (I'm pretty sure about it)!!... So it's not for you :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Doh! :sadwalk:


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> Doh! :sadwalk:


There's this *cof* thing *cof* though...










It's a GW-3500 if you really must know... :stop:


----------



## Mikeeb

feenix said:


> I don't think anyone will have forgotten, but just in-case I'm wrong, I've got this one;


Unbelievable, amazing watch.


----------



## Kutusov

Mikeeb said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone will have forgotten, but just in-case I'm wrong, I've got this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable, amazing watch.
Click to expand...

...what about the body hair? :taz: (sorry mate!!! :lol: )


----------



## Mikeeb

Kutusov said:


> Mikeeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone will have forgotten, but just in-case I'm wrong, I've got this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable, amazing watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...what about the body hair? :taz: (sorry mate!!! :lol: )
Click to expand...

its the stark colour and texture contrast that makes the watch so striking. The hair makes the watch.


----------



## Mikeeb




----------



## Cultfollower

Yes it is orange it's the flash on my phone giving it a yellow look


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doh! :sadwalk:
> 
> 
> 
> There's this *cof* thing *cof* though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a GW-3500 if you really must know... :stop:
Click to expand...

I just saw that yellow version in IW magazine.....







.....as you can see, it's slightly different to the blue 'Gravity Defyer'.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Mikeeb said:


>


I did have one of those...mine was the solar/radio controlled version...










I think Davey P's got it now.....


----------



## Davey P

Yep, it's mine now, and it's a keeper:


----------



## Kutusov

Davey P said:


> Yep, it's mine now, and it's a keeper:


Why? What terrible crime have you committed to be stuck for life with that thing??


----------



## Davey P

Kutusov said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's mine now, and it's a keeper:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? What terrible crime have you committed to be stuck for life with that thing??
Click to expand...

What can I say matey, I am blessed with good taste :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Davey P said:


> What can I say matey, I am blessed with good taste :lol:


 :derisive:


----------



## duncs

Had the cheap G-Shock with the analog display and small digit at the bottom of clock face. It's been solid for 3 years through numerous military exercises. These watches are well built!


----------



## Deco

This GW 3000BD arrived recently; love it:


----------



## KO_81

Here's my first G-Shock, a GX56-1AER, it also happens to be my first G.


----------



## diddy

mudman for today


----------



## carlt69




----------



## Mr Cracker

My first "G" GR-8900A-1ER "Stealth"


----------



## woody77

hi new in to me .all the best woody77.


----------



## KO_81

I flipped the GX56 pictured above, and replaced it with this.....

Here's my GR8900A-1 at long last, loving the negative display and cool blue backlight. I think it looks just right on my wrist, big but not too big like the GX56.

The strap on it is very solid and comfortable; overall I am thrilled with it and I really liked it from the moment it went on my wrist. :-!


----------



## Sir Alan

I've owned my MTG 1500B-1A5JF for a while now, buying it in the G-SHOCK shop just off Brick Lane in London;










and I've enjoyed everything about it - build quality, ease of reading the main hands (and thus the time), the subtle bling, the radio signal sync'ing and the pvd coating.

So, much so, that I thought I'd get another one - the MTG 1500-1AER:



















and the really nice clasp:










They both have a nice hefty feel without feeling like a lump, and ooze quality.


----------



## Sir Alan

I've been having a G-Shock phase for the last few weeks (as you do!!).

Here are 3 of the latest additions.

Another Gulfman - the GR-9110ER-2A



which despite this photo, and other photos making the main body look white (or at least white-ish), it is in fact quite blue.

Then a couple of new ones for me - the 7900 range which I've been considering since buying my son one for Christmas 2011. It's a big watch, but on my 7.5" wrist I just about get away with it.

First a nice yellow GW-7900-CD



and then the burning red GW-7900-RD



I have been giving serious consideration to the Mudman G9300ER-5 Earth Tone, but I'm glad that I didn't just buy one unseen - it's HUGE.

I popped into the G-SHOCK shop off Brick Lane in London on Thursday and had a look at this series, and quickly figured it wasn't going to work on my wrist. A shame, but no point buying a watch I'm not going to wear.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Nice selection, Sir.


----------



## chocko

Picked this up at booty today (why is light marker in red?)


----------



## woody77

hi this one all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77




----------



## Sir Alan

My refurbed MTG-1100B-1AJF


----------



## Sir Alan

And another Gulfman, a 9100 TC Triple Crown of Surfing North Shore Hawaii



it's got a few signs of wear, but I really like the blue


----------



## Edb1984

here is my one.


----------



## Sir Alan

The last of my MTG watches - the "stealth" MTG-1500B-1A1EF


----------



## Dr. Nookie

Righto, so my first venture into the world of G looks like this:










Very pleased I must say. As documented, the buttons are a bugger to press but do seem to be loosening up a bit.

Overall feel is really good - lovely soft material for the strap and no crown makes it loads more comfortable than my usual diver.

I'm not over the moon about hte negative display - far prefer the normal one - but wanted the green case so what can you do?

I could definitely get into these - I want another one I've seen already.


----------



## luckywatch

It's a Mudman! I have heard the buttons get easier and you will get used to the negative display. Nice one. :thumbup:

What one you going for next?


----------



## Dr. Nookie

luckywatch said:


> It's a Mudman! I have heard the buttons get easier and you will get used to the negative display. Nice one. :thumbup:
> 
> What one you going for next?


I want this next:


----------



## luckywatch

You probably know this but the big river site seems to have the best deals I have seen unless you know better. You got a model number for that? I enjoy looking them up.

Cheers.


----------



## Dr. Nookie

luckywatch said:


> You probably know this but the big river site seems to have the best deals I have seen unless you know better. You got a model number for that? I enjoy looking them up.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes thanks for that. I got the Muddy for Â£51 delivered! That's insane value IMO. The other one isn't expensive but the wife would go literally radio rental if I bought that at as well.


----------



## Kutusov

I've recently tried (once again) to find one that I would actually wear. The basic DW5600 is currently cheap as chips on that big river site (37 quid, free delivery) but that blue "iluminator" writing on the dial kind of puts me off. I do like the GW5600J-1, seems cleaner to me but it's a lot more expensive because it's a useless atomic watch... only two bands: US and Japan. I guess the simpler GW-6900-1ER would be ok but the small dial because of the almost useless 3 eyes above also puts me a bit off.

A DW-5600BB-1JF with a positive dial would be the thing... or this, but not for Â£200 like they're asking for one on ebay...


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov you are not trying hard enough, keep looking. The 3 totally useless eyes will grow on you over time.

I firmly believe there is a G-Shock out there with everyoneâ€™s name on it, even Mach.

:focus:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov you are not trying hard enough, keep looking. The 3 totally useless eyes will grow on you over time.
> 
> I firmly believe there is a G-Shock out there with everyoneâ€™s name on it, even Mach.
> 
> :focus:


3 eyes will grow on me??? Dear me!!! I don't want that! 2 are enough! 

But seriously, I would probably try the one I've posted above if I came across one for a decent price. The first one I saw sold for less than Â£100 on TZ a couple of years ago.


----------



## Sir Alan

Something a little older than my recent G-Shocks, a DW 8900 in steel (which makes it quite heavy) released in 1996.



Its got a cool blue back light:



and a feature you don't see much these days, a count down timer that can be set to hours, minutes and seconds.



the build quality is superb





I was fortunate that a couple of weeks before I bought this one, I'd picked up another with a faulty display/module also in pretty good condition. This allowed me to rob couple of links to make a bracelet that fits me comfortably.


----------



## luckywatch

Very tasty Sir Alan. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I've kept looking and I'm yet to come across one I would really like for a fair price... Somehow I do like this one, which is not a G but it's pretty cheap at the moment:






I like it a little better probably because of the big display but the temperature and compass are really two things I don't need... besides, they don't work right...


----------



## Rotundus

actually a work shot as i have to take pics to document my progress.

this is that my watch looked like when i took this picture - deep aint i msl:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Well, I've kept looking and I'm yet to come across one I would really like for a fair price... Somehow I do like this one, which is not a G but it's pretty cheap at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it a little better probably because of the big display but the temperature and compass are really two things I don't need... besides, they don't work right...


I find that that I donâ€™t use any of the functions. Just read the time thatâ€™s it. Itâ€™s just nice to have all that stuff, bit like driving a Range Rover. Loads of buttons, dials and levers that you will never use but they make you feel good.


----------



## Sir Alan

Here's another Gulfman - a franken made from a case and strap I picked up over a year ago from the States, the "Dolphin & Whale - All as One" with the innards from what was a fairly abused GW-9110 I picked up a couple of weeks ago.









I like the clear look and blue lettering which goes nicely with the titanium bezel with the red highlight. Something different.


----------



## Davey P

Nice one sir Alan, I like that a lot!


----------



## luckywatch

Anyone watch the TT on the telly this evening? Guy Martin, right wrist, red G shock, possibly anniversary model.


----------



## Kutusov

Irfan said:


> Arrived today, atomic Frogman


I think I like the G on the right better :lol:


----------



## jbw

luckywatch said:


> Anyone watch the TT on the telly this evening? Guy Martin, right wrist, red G shock, possibly anniversary model.


Yes i noticed that.


----------



## bigup_uk

have this incoming, looking forward to it


----------



## bigup_uk

arrived today





impressed


----------



## feenix

Mikeeb said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone will have forgotten, but just in-case I'm wrong, I've got this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable, amazing watch.
Click to expand...

I've still got it, and still don't wear it. It's kind of hard to figure out what sort of Venue it's actually suitable for.


----------



## Kutusov

feenix said:


> I've still got it, and still don't wear it. It's kind of hard to figure out what sort of Venue it's actually suitable for.


I won't say the first one that came into my mind :sweatdrop: by I'll say the second... rave party or some slightly neo-hippie music festival :lol:

Oh! And if you a paediatrics doctor! And I'm being serious now!


----------



## bigup_uk

another incoming



GW6900


----------



## Retronaut

Repost of a pic used for Saturday thread but what the hell - about time this thread got a bump up


----------



## Kutusov

Retronaut said:


> Repost of a pic used for Saturday thread but what the hell - about time this thread got a bump up


Oh no... now you've encouraged Roger... :lol:


----------



## Retronaut

Kutusov said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repost of a pic used for Saturday thread but what the hell - about time this thread got a bump up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no... now you've encouraged Roger... :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Piers15

I've actually got this on today...


----------



## KO_81

Piers15 said:


> I've actually got this on today...


I must say I do like the GD-100, and the red backlight is very military. Nice watch.


----------



## Piers15

.... And for this evening I've brushed off the dust and put this on


----------



## Iceblue

Thanks a bunch you lot I thought I had my watch adiction sorted out but know I have seen this post what have I done ? Bought a bloody g shock thanks 5 mins ago lol


----------



## Retronaut

Iceblue said:


> Thanks a bunch you lot I thought I had my watch adiction sorted out but know I have seen this post what have I done ? Bought a bloody g shock thanks 5 mins ago lol


Slippery slope....


----------



## Piers15

Iceblue said:


> Thanks a bunch you lot I thought I had my watch adiction sorted out but know I have seen this post what have I done ? Bought a bloody g shock thanks 5 mins ago lol


What one did you get?


----------



## Iceblue

A g shock g8000 and g100 gone from one to two and that is no more honest lol


----------



## KO_81

Just in today, a G-Shock GW-6900-1....................





This is my 4th G, the GX-56 was far too big, the 8900 was very cool but just I couldn't get on with the negative display in the day and the MT-G930 just didn't look the part. I'm such a fussy bugger! Lol.

Finally it looks as though I've found 'the one,' not too big, not too flashy, a nice positive display, solar powered and atomic. Perfect.


----------



## mickey the brindle

Just got a g-shock ga 100 ( had it about a week ) thought I didn't like it and was going to move it on but cant bring myself to do it , I think I like it deep down and its growing on me , think I will hang onto it for now .


----------



## tcj

I would just like to say that i have this in my collection .Have got few g`s that cost more than twice the price but it`s still one of my favourite wearers.


----------



## simonpj145

tcj said:


> I would just like to say that i have this in my collection .Have got few g`s that cost more than twice the price but it`s still one of my favourite wearers.


This one I really like. Got a watch stand on my Christmas list, gonna have to put a g shock on it soon..


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Holy thread resurrection, Batman....it's a long time since this topic saw the light of day..... :yes:

Pics of my new beater, courtesy of 'Back To The Top'...(Thanks, Tim!). Casio GW-3500B-1 Aer Gravity Defier. Lovely chunky black case as with all G Shocks, and striking yellow hands and markers etc. Tough Solar, and Multi Band 6, so no batteries or time changing. Have downloaded the comprehensive PDF manual, and set the watch up to my preferences. This will be taking over from my current beater shortly as it needs a rest!

Pics...


----------



## back to the top

Glad you're happy Rog - great pic and good choice


----------



## Watchnoob_watchme

Hi, I'm new here.

I'm really happy to know that here is a topic for G-shock.

Have to say that I really admire Casio's operation and G-shock's quality and design.

I would like to share a G-shock sports watch which I found on eBay a year ago.

Unfortunately I could not win the bid back there... (so sad)

"G-Shock Fisherman DW9500 KEEPERS OF THE COAST, 1998 Limited Edition"

I like the Velcro strap so much, and I believe it will be more comfortable than G-shock classic resin band.

http://[url=https://postimg.cc/568HTjmd][IMG]https://i.postimg.cc/4NSzK97d/p9140034jpg.jpg[/IMG]

http://[url=https://postimg.cc/w1HtpHWt][IMG]https://i.postimg.cc/Z5v665pL/p9140037jpg.jpg[/IMG]


----------

